# Bigotry on this forum



## tinkerhell

Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?

I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?

Edit: after reading Denton's post, I'd like to change my choice of word from offended to digusted and worried that someone might think I am the same.


----------



## txmarine6531

I guess I haven't seen any. Unless you're talking about the goat humpers. And I direct that towards terrorists, not muslims in general. I have a good friend that's muslim, grew up with her and she's like a sister to me.


----------



## Will2

I don't get easily offended (generally just attacks against myself offend me). None the less I was raised in a liberal society that is accepting of all people regardless of their demographics. I think though everyone is entitled to that opinion as long as it doesn't constititute incitement to violate others rights such as incitement to murder, defamation, and facilitating for criminal acts to be done so as to victimize another person.


As far as being offended, I see many comments here "Non-PC" but I understand that the mods support freedom of speech, and quite frankly likely agree with many of the statements being made that would constitute hate speech in Canada. 

So am I offended, not particularly because I am not Muslim, but I do think that some not very nice things have been said, if I were Muslim I would have taken great offense. 

I have had a few people that I completely disagree with their netiquette, but I understand that many people either are trolls, or weren't educated into ethical internet use, and treat the internet like they would their TV, or buddies in areas that have rascist tendencies, racist family backgrounds, and frankly, they consider the statements to be normative, as opposed to "exception". Frankly some white dude coming on and defending blacks, muslims and Hispanics is the exception to them most likely. Also someone coming on and praising or defending the FBI, DHS, or FEMA around here could also be seen as exception. It is just the crowd. 

You just gotta understand tinklehell that some people who are claiming to be Americans, they are older male americans that grew up in the 60's and 70's - these guys grew up in a different world. The anti racism and multicultural programs that people of newer generations didn't exist back then, hell that was the civil liberties movement, people got thrown in jail and beat up back in those days for preaching along the lines of the programs I had in my public education as part of the curriculum of what social values are positive social values.

None the less, it is freedom of speech, but in all honestly, people are people, we are different, its unfortunate we get along so awfully. Troll bugs me, person who worships a different flavor of god, or a god in itself bugs them. Its really that simple.

Just understand it can work that way on both ends, don't think rascists don't exist around the world. I do have to say though that most people I have spoken with from around the world have been very respectful and I havn't really encountered many rascists at all from other world views. They do exist though.


----------



## jim-henscheli

do you see real bigotry? or do you see something, that might make a socialy awkward, raised by lesbians, vegan transgenderfluid person want their genderneutral, colorblind teddy?


----------



## AquaHull

tinkerhell said:


> Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?


Please inform me of your gender,religion, sexual preference race and political choice so I may properly address your concerns and my comments going forthwith


----------



## gambit

I am a true racist
I hate pretty much all asshats and they are brown white yellow green and pink dotted
and because of all the colors I can be called a true racist 

only people whom I don't care for are gay guys who claim they are females and mess with straight men 
that has happen how many times to people and look what happen afterwords
and white people who act black...
and now I think about it, if a white guys acts black hes a ****** but! ******* is now a curse word so what o we call them now? reverse orea cookie?


----------



## AquaHull

shat nagger that bee sum good shat


----------



## Arklatex

Freedom of speech. It's a lil regulated here but not too bad. Are the offended parties you speak of such cowards as to not defend their supposedly victimized selves? Or are they the sort that wouldn't visit a survivalist forum in the first place? In which case screw em!


----------



## jim-henscheli

my point was, anything will offend someone, if you look hard enough. classic liberal technique. while some non PC stuff is said here, anything still offensive after removing the PCparanoia lense, is said in context or just. if given context, humor, and lack of political correctness, one is STILL offended, theirs is a life of sadness and discouraging experiences I do not envy.


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?


Yes, there have been times I have read comments and cringed a little.

Here's something to consider, though.

I would be willing to bet that the most bigoted-sounding member here isn't as you might think. People tend to communicate in simplistic, usually stereotypical phrases that sound harsher than they really intend it to be. That's just the easiest way to communicate without writing a long-winded thesis.


----------



## whoppo

Welcome to the real world, where people are often offended.


----------



## Mancelona Man

whoppo said:


> Welcome to the real world, where people are often offended.


I'm offended that I'm offended


----------



## SOCOM42

I am one of those 60's generation bigots, equal opportunity bigot, I don't like anybody.

I say what I think, if anyone is offended tough shit.

How about that I am offended by liberal twits who are offended by anything that does not fit their beliefs.

That is one of the major problems facing this country, twits who are offended by our constitutional rights.

Why should I be censured because I hurt some sensitive feelings, why should my rights be abrogated by some libtard whiner?


----------



## Arklatex

Amen SOCOM!


----------



## James m

Wait, what? Can you repeat the question?

This place is PC.


----------



## Arklatex

It's a scientifically proven fact that those who are the first to call bigotry are indeed the most bigoted of all folks. Just sayin.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

From an old Dirty Harry movie, paraphrasing, "Harry's not a bigot, he hates everybody"


----------



## Denton

James m said:


> Wait, what? Can you repeat the question?
> 
> This place is PC.


Not at all.

Yes, I will edit out vulgarity. There's no need in it. As a matter of fact, it is worse than having no need.

Thoughts are not usually edited, are they? Sure, we prefer no religious arguments as that is all they are, but ideas are not something upon which we frown. Even bad ideas are beneficial if reason and fact are used to make sense of the situation.

Of course, there is plain, old crazy talk on occasion, and that is not needed, either. We try and handle those situations as best we can, we they come to visit.


----------



## James m

There was some kind of neo Nazi guy last year but he got nuked.

Misguided, they're all misguided here.
Now go back to France! All of ya!


----------



## gambit

also I am offended by obamacare
I just don't like it with the O and the B then AMA then add the word CARE
this offends me and I must say it , I am a obamacare hater 
am I a racist yet?
also merry Christmas


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Arklatex said:


> It's a scientifically proven fact that those who are the first to call bigotry are indeed the most bigoted of all folks. Just sayin.


So true, the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## James m

No no no! You must day Happy Holidays in a vendor neutral scientifically proven way as not to offend any theoretical friends on Mars or any other planet. Radio waves exist forever and propagate the universe over time, we need to be careful. Shhh!!


----------



## Arklatex

James m said:


> No no no! You must day Happy Holidays in a vendor neutral scientifically proven way as not to offend any theoretical friends on Mars or any other planet. Radio waves exist forever and propagate the universe over time, we need to be careful. Shhh!!


^^^ Commie alert!!! ^^^


----------



## AquaHull

Arklatex said:


> Amen SOCOM!


Amen means the end, this is merely a start.


----------



## Denton

What offends me? Well, "offend" isn't the right word. Disgust is more the word.

What disgusts me is the degeneration of my country through my countrymen. Piety was a word that was not uncommon to my founding fathers. They knew what it meant and they knew the importance of the concept to a healthy society. They also knew that when we lost piety, we would lose our culture and then our country.

I prefer to use the word discipline. Spiritual discipline, to be more specific.

Why does it disgust me? For my own sake? No. I only have a few more years on earth. It disgusts me for the sake of my son and my future grandchildren.


----------



## SOCOM42

Let me add this, If each time a person was stepped on due to his offending some libtard, free speech and then our country would soon be gone.

The way I look at it is if you don't like what is said, move on, to the next subject or universe, your choice.

I see things I don't like, but I respect that persons opinion and because of my background I DON"T whine about it.

This is not a socialist country with limited speech laws yet.

Libtard sensitivities can leave for Canada or Europe, this is still the United States America with a bill of rights which real Americans will defend with their blood if needed.

We don't need any libtard wieners trying to force PC on us at any level of communication.


----------



## dsdmmat

Ehh there is a lot of things on the internet including this site that is clearly aimed at being shocking to someone. There are people that actually think that way too. If it bothers you call it out. If it doesn't bother you enough to call it out then why mention it at all? 

I find people that get offended have given other people too much power over their lives.

I wish people a Merry Christmas even though I am an Athiest. It is a customary greeting around this time of year in the western world. In other parts of the world I have also used their customary greetings when it was appropriate. If people find that offensive so be it.


----------



## tinkerhell

I totally get the concept that in order to have freedom of speech others must have it too.

But there are times when I wonder if I'm associated with a group of old school americans that have a 1970s view of race and religion. I'm not offended. Disgusted is likely a good word. But mostly, I worry that someone might come along and judge me to be the same as them.

Imo, a prepper doesn't represent bigotry. At least I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?


Can you be more specific tinkerhell?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I talk about stuff like this at work with my bud, the LEO, at one time to call someone a dumb pollack, which he is , a ***, **** or whatever was taken like water off a ducks back! Waaaay to much PC going on, and reinforced by the courts.


----------



## tinkerhell

AquaHull said:


> Please inform me of your gender,religion, sexual preference race and political choice so I may properly address your concerns and my comments going forthwith


male, RC but only when I choose to be, NASCAR, conservative,


----------



## bigwheel

I haven't seen much non PC stuff on here. Trash talking cop haters drive me crazy but most of them have either been booted or become constantly entangled in Mr. Twit Filter.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> Can you be more specific tinkerhell?


The comments I see most often are broad sweeping claims about black americans, and muslim immigrants.

I wonder if I would be labeled a troll and get banned, if I turned every comment around on haters.


----------



## gambit

agree mr bigwheel
cop bashers also piss me off and makes me want to throw them into their own kiddie pool of shame but filled with super fast drying concrete 
wonder how many officers will show up for that pool party with out keg or hotdogs to grill
p.s merry Christmas


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> The comments I see most often are broad sweeping claims about black americans, and muslim immigrants.
> 
> I wonder if I would be labeled a troll and get banned, if I turned every comment around on haters.


Interesting. I really don't see any broad sweeping claims about black people or muslim immigrants. Most seem to be fact based. I pledge to you that I would not label you a troll and fight to make sure you don't get banned...but I would invite you to turn every comment around on haters. I look forward to that.

Why don't you start with some recent examples. Be specific as we don't want broad sweeping claims without backup.


----------



## James m

bigwheel said:


> I haven't seen much non PC stuff on here. Trash talking cop haters drive me crazy but most of them have either been booted or become constantly entangled in Mr. Twit Filter.


Maybe if you Cops would obey the same laws that apply to every other citizen of this once great nation.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> Interesting. I really don't see any broad sweeping claims about black people or muslim immigrants. Most seem to be fact based. I pledge to you that I would not label you a troll and fight to make sure you don't get banned...but I would invite you to turn every comment around on haters. I look forward to that.
> 
> Why don't you start with some recent examples. Be specific as we don't want broad sweeping claims without backup.


Oh, I won't have to go backwards to find posts, I'll find them by reading new posts.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Oh, I won't have to go backwards to find posts, I'll find them by reading new posts.


By all means, point them out.

You brought it up so back it up. Where are all these bigoted posts? You are accusing this forum of being bigoted, prove it.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> By all means, point them out.
> 
> You brought it up so back it up. Where are all these bigoted posts? You are accusing this forum of being bigoted, prove it.


It's taken me a year to bring it up, so NO, I'm not accusing the entire forum. But you are correct, I will point it out as I find it.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> It's taken me a year to bring it up, so NO, I'm not accusing the entire forum. But you are correct, I will point it out as I find it.


Hold on a damn minute son. You take the time to start a thread entitled "Bigotry on This Forum" and claim that you've been working on this for a year?...then you puss out and not give any specifics or evidence to back up your claims?

That shit don't fly. C'mon, give the specifics or contact the mods to delete this thread immediately.


----------



## keith9365

Seems fitting


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I disagree with a lot/most of the political/social/racial postings here, but I also put on my big-boy pants in the morning not my 'I am going to be offended by every single thing I don't agree with today" pants.

I still find it distasteful but c'mon, it's the dad-gum internet where people are anonymous and tend to be ass-hats because of it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

tinkerhell said:


> It's taken me a year to bring it up, so NO, I'm not accusing the entire forum. But you are correct, I will point it out as I find it.


TIP: In the lower left corner of each post there is a small, black, triangular icon. This is the "report post" icon. Clicking this will bring that particular post to the attention of moderators and administrators.


----------



## paraquack

I have to admit that you are giving me opinion that you are too easily disgusted. I got over that on my first day in boot camp. Personally, I'd be disgusted at bigoted race bashing too, but either I missed it, which I doubt. I'll second the motion for examples.


----------



## Doc Holliday

sorry, I couldnt resist this one... first time using it.


----------



## Smitty901

Maybe many of us are tired of That term . We are tired of the phony race baiting and the walking on egg shells BS. We just call it what it is.
This current whole Black lives madder is a scam. The danger is not exposing it but allowing it to go on. We have classes of people that are always going to be offended , no madder what you do or say. They have been offered up an excuse for everything , it will not change until we stop playing the game. Black lives do not madder any more than any other life.


----------



## Doc Holliday




----------



## Sasquatch

tinkerhell said:


> Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?
> 
> Edit: after reading Denton's post, I'd like to change my choice of word from offended to digusted and worried that someone might think I am the same.


I really don't understand why people don't seem to get it. We live in America which just happens to be a free country. In a free country people are FREE to be racist and/or bigoted. As long as that racism doesn't physically hurt someone else they can say and think as they please. The same right YOU enjoy to be offended is the same right people on this board enjoy to offend you.

I believe some of the things said on this board are racist, bigoted, mean and disgusting but I will die defending these racist bastards right to be racist.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

My impression is that Swedish and or socialists are something that offends a lot of people here, since I get from time to time.. strange childish respones to my posts. 

Are some posts here bigoted? yeah, absolutley. But bigot also has a right to express themselfs, therefore there is no problem.


----------



## Auntie

This is a very diverse group of people. We are not going to agree with everything that is said. I know that some people on this forum do not agree with me on some things and that is fine. I respect their right to have their own opinions. The posts that 'disgust' or 'offend' me are the ones that contain cussing and swearing. There are some people on here that I don't agree with the majority of their opinions so I tend to stay out of posts that they start. 

If you are concerned about your reputation don't participate in those threads or post why you don't agree with what was said.


----------



## haydukeprepper

Im offended by your offensive comments. Perhaps we should have a sensitivity training.


----------



## Smitty901

Many white people are gunned down every year . Gangsters , thugs for the hood. Many convicted of crime after crime still on the streets. What would happen if we even mention the words White live madder?
Sorry but you have been condition to the all white people are evil all black people are helpless and need special treatment to get by way of thinking. Wake up.
The only bigots I know are BLACK.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepper Forums is a place to meet, share, discuss, inform others, get informed, debate, disagree, bitch, moan, learn, teach, laugh, self medicate, get motivated, motivate, and to relieve some tension and stress. It is not politically correct, nor should be. 

Come here and find what applies to you and be wise enough to utilize it. Everything here is not for everyone, nor should it be. Don't expect it to be, as we are all different and have different circumstances, beliefs and needs, as well as skill sets. Some have none....that's okay too.

This place reminds me of my wife's uncle Duane. He was a retired general contractor who built strip malls, schools, large buildings. He used to be real big but a divorce brought him down. He was a competitor and liked the heat of the bidding battle more than he did the money. He took a real liking to me when I married his favorite niece, therefore for several of the early years we spent a lot of time with him and his new wife; dinner, his house, our house, family get togethers, camping, NASCAR, trips etc..... Now ole' Duane was a wise man with a broad worldview from broad experiences, and he liked to talk....then talk some more, he liked to talk about himself and his experiences, kinda of a blow hard, and definitely not politically correct. I used to tell my wife that you had to listen to Duane for an hour to get 10 minutes of invaluable information that was brilliant. I invested many hours in listening to him and learned great things. I didn't always agree with him though, but was glad for the time I put in with him, and what I was able to take away and utilize in my own life. Much of it invaluable, as I was an up and coming young contractor.

Its the same here. Pull up a chair, listen when you can, take what you will away, and know that not every one is here for the same reasons you are....... and that's Okay! so with that said........Welcome to prepperforums.net everyone.

And now for the rest of the story.......... I know many of you must be wondering what happened to Ole' Uncle Duane. Well, he always told me he wanted to go out on top, or bottom....it didn't matter to him........ No you have missed the point, I mean getting laid. Well one night about 11 pm my wife received a phone call from his wife still in their bedroom and ...... well, let's just say Ole Duane had a smile on his face at 56.


----------



## Arklatex

Smitty901 said:


> What would happen if we even mention the words White live madder?


White folks are getting madder by the minute! I'll tell you what makes this white man madder: all the apologists that make excuses for the obvious racism that is the black lives matter crowd. They praise the likes of Sharpton and Jackson and it makes me sick.


----------



## Prepared One

I have not seen many posts that is blatantly racist although I am sure there have been. Then again, I am not easily offended. I grew up in the real world without rose colored glasses and tend to see things as they are without all the singing birds and white Fluffy clouds. I don't give a tinkers damn what color you are or who you call god If your a Dumb Ass, ( more then enough of those to go around in every race ) then I call Dumb Ass. I think if you dig deep enough or parse enough you will find something offensive in everything. This PC nonsense has been carried way, way, over the top. I am reminded of story I read once where everyone was painted white, standing in a white room, drinking milk out of a white cup, ( Or should it be Black? ) I wear my "big boy pants" every day.


----------



## Smitty901

If you are not black you must be a bigot. If you are not black you never earned nothing , you stole it from a black man. Public education 101.
White teenager here car wreck messing around jail time maybe prison. Black robs someone steals car then with a stolen gun shoot someone. Likely no jail time . LEO are not even allowed to chase him. Some white man will get the blame for his actions.
Local news head line Black shot by police, But he was a Good boy why they have to gun him down like that. Untold story 15 felonies out on parole. Had already shot two people in the past. But he was a good by and those evil LEO just gunned him now. Now where's my check.
Bet on this when these malls pay out some cash to Jesse , Al and a few others the crowds will move on.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> Yes, there have been times I have read comments and cringed a little.
> 
> Here's something to consider, though.
> 
> I would be willing to bet that the most bigoted-sounding member here isn't as you might think. People tend to communicate in simplistic, usually stereotypical phrases that sound harsher than they really intend it to be. That's just the easiest way to communicate without writing a long-winded thesis.


yep..and - written words have no tone and inflection... I could write and say the same thing and one you would get pissed the other you would know it was a joke by my tone and how the I added strength to certain words...

I have not seen any real bigots on here... not from any member that is a regular... of course I have real old man, slewfoot, hawgrider, and auntie on ignor so hard telling what those reprobates are saying


----------



## Slippy

We have given Tinkerhell a lot of time to substantiate her claims and all we get is crickets. 

Her attacks on the fine people of this forum are ridiculous and reveal of level of mental retardation that may need professional help. I propose a virtual candlelight vigil on behalf of the accuser, where all could hold hands, chant (but not pray for heaven's sake, that would be insensitive) and possibly play some John Lennon music so that our accuser can get the help that she needs.


----------



## hawgrider

Tinkle has lost her mind! Bi-polar much ?


----------



## Viper

tinkerhell said:


> male, RC but only when I choose to be, NASCAR, conservative,


How about this. Save your disgust for the PC joke that is NASCAR. When they went along with the "ban" on the Confederate Flag, I stopped watching anything to do with NASCAR. Not that I was a die hard fan, I did however enjoy a couple of races a year.

AS far as the posts on this forum, I just use my own BS filter (or the ignore feature) for the few posers or others that I choose to ignore. To be honest though, you remind me of the blacklivesmatter people. You made a post about being "disgusted, yet couldn't be bothered to use facts to back up your "protest".

Merry Christmas. I hope it is a great one for everyone one this forum. Even the people I have on ignore.
Viper


----------



## Will2

dsdmmat said:


> Ehh there is a lot of things on the internet including this site that is clearly aimed at being shocking to someone. There are people that actually think that way too. If it bothers you call it out. If it doesn't bother you enough to call it out then why mention it at all?
> 
> I find people that get offended have given other people too much power over their lives.
> 
> I wish people a Merry Christmas even though I am an Athiest. It is a customary greeting around this time of year in the western world. In other parts of the world I have also used their customary greetings when it was appropriate. If people find that offensive so be it.


It is important to be aware of the social fabric though. I am an applied languages Minor, and we study language usages. I am also a History major so I have some context to the use of language over time. I am also an anthropology minor with a relative focus in cultural anthropology as well as archaeology. The point is that language is a tool of symbolic power. Many communications may seem innocent but have nefarious intents latent within them. A lot of less culturally aware people are programmed and indoctrinated by it. So while a lot of borderline comments may seem fine, they are actually a system of graduated hate speech. Of course The mind control aspects of mob mentality seen in Nazi Germany is a classic example. If someone recognizes the systems used in organized criminal netstalking, and social engineering of the internet, which is being done by organizations, individuals, and even intelligence and military organizations around the world, then one should atleast make a point not to facilitate mission creep on genocidal mentalities. While hating a group of people is a personal sentiment, sharing those thoughts in a way that promotes that hate, is generally not exception especially if it is used for sociopathic effects. There are a lot of people online who feed off of influencing behavior, people get paid for it, the government and corporations pay people to undergo various scales of marketing of beliefs.

It is easy to brand website like this, and in effect owners and operators of websites, at time drawing on advertising contracts, promote forums as a place of a specific breed, a way to generate content that will attract more users of that time, etc..

People don't need to give power, power is manifest in use of language, for whatever cohesive device, that is how it is used to put meaning into the world which will somehow influence others lives.

Repetition over time, facilitates for regularization of thought processes, it goes back to Sapir Whorf and even earlier in that what language we encounter, effects the limitations of our thought process. If we see attacks on Muslims and bad things said about Muslims regularly this becomes the norm, even though it is only perhaps the actions of 500000 militant muslims in a world of 3 billion Muslims less than 2%, about the same as extremists in law, for criminal actions, or extremists in capital gains, such as the ultrarich. These people don't fully represent the religion but they are being used as a tool on peoples minds who have no cultural or religious awareness of what the world is really like. They look at it through the lense of the evening news and a few select biased representations that exist for political purposes.

In large part people are just regurgitating what they have encountered, they are in effect just programed to think their inputs into the world are the correct things to repeat, it is just who they are.

It is unfortunate that people can't see the fundamental point it is not ok, because they are taught to conquer, as opposed to coexist. It is the mindset, they are cultural imperialists. It is like judging all Americans by what some people claiming to be Americans believe, when in fact constitutionalists, or Libertarians, or whatnote are a minority. It is places like this that allow people to come together and share their views.

The real problem is that people aren't educated enough to escape the effects of symbolic power, and to shape those usages to protect people from nefarious intents.

There are bad people, there are people who will kill other people because they don't like them. Its chicken and egg. It is threat protection, it is a fight mechanism in the scheme of fight flight.

The fact here is that opinions are shared. We can recognize them in Canada as hate speech because they are an exception, they are sanctioned beliefs. There is also free speech in Canada. We just need to recognize that the use of the term bigot is just a way of religious hypocracy, and that is a can of worms in its.

I think that yes many of these people aren't all evangelical and preaching the word of Jesus because they want blood instead of to shed their own blood for others. they aren't following the message of Jesus, much like the Crusades were about a higher purpose, or localized needs of insuring regional peace. Saying these people are just a bunch of bigots because they are hawks is just preaching a form of dogma. There is no defined religiously correct way, they are just cults with heads if it is a fatwa or a pastor or the pope, these people have their own views and others choose to follow them. People could see the actions of Cirist in metaphorical ways. It is in fact the Muslims who were taught to kill, it was also the Jews to commit genocide. The new Testament is about helping others. Christainity is special in that people put a different weight and context to the Law, or the old law. The context of religion is thousands of years in the making to wade into a debate of bigotry would be very biased if one takes any opinion as the correct one while major religious be they catholic or protestant will definitely have the lines drawn on issues such as filioque or same sex marriages.

There is so much behind them. I think where the line must be drawn in defence is defending people against victimization by sociopaths, which is equally as important as defending people against psychopaths, and likewise promote education of others so they can overcome their own socialization and indoctrination so they can see the world as a universal instead of from a cult perspective.

Why not say Christ's Mass if you are a traditionalist? Or use Christo? Fact is customs change. The real resentment may be over the dissociative effect for people who have lived throughout the generation where they feel there has been rapid change in the status quo ante diem, as we know that creates unrest. People become conflicted over what is the right thing to think or say in a world where their history is no longer modern, they are out of fashion, and they are unable to adapt or cope, or to preserve what they feel is valued. This is when subcultures form, these are sects etc... They become the alien and fundamentalists, when in fact 100 or 500 years ago they were the law.

It is called paradigm shift.

People have lived in the mob mentality of mass reality, like mass media, mass reality is a world view that reaches the masses. They struggle against loss of purpose and meaning if the world falls apart around them. This is a real prepper threat because people who cannot live outside the box will be very stressed when everything they love or value is raped from them.

This is what causes riots and general unrest.

People who havn't lost everything have a hard time loosing anything.

The danger in effect is slow erosion of social values, the same systems that have instilled respect for human rights can be used to remove those rights which we have notably experienced publically since 911, even if it was never really the utopia we'd like to think.

If it ain't important now, when will it be, the whole Anne Frank effect.

It is post structuralist reactionism.

It isn't really about what you think it is about what actions your words create in the world, as words have symbolic power.

For example radical feminism really pisses me off, but I don't hate radical feminists. Just because you feel attacked by a belief doesn't mean that belief is not acceptable, on the contrary it promotes dialogue. There are others who complain about whining that don't recognize they are the whiners.

The easy what to determine who is whining is simply to trace the chronology of the mass belief. What came first? It is about the paragon of mass belief in any given locality. About social norms.

This forum is a global experience however it shouldn't be viewed as a totally open forum, there are dictators here who can determine where their lines are. In a way it is the paradigm they are willing to support. Its not about liking it or leaving, it is about sharing what you know, and creating actions that are beneficial in the big picture. All we can hope is that people have a big picture that takes care of everyones interests. That in itself is positive politics, working against no one and benefiting everyone.

Captains don't want their ship to go down, much like others fear the extinction of civilization as we know it.


----------



## bigwheel

Wow..who woulda thunk it. Thanks.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Nobody speaks for me and only a retard would think that, because I talk to a racist on a forum, I am one myself. I talk to Catholics. Yet I'm not catholic. I talk to gays yet I am male and think a sexy woman is the best thing on earth. I talk to transgender people and yet my gender identity (whatever the hell that is) appears to be unaffected. I speak with Muslim people and yet I am a staunch believer in something else. 

Fact is, by its very design, you are told to identify with this or that, that this is better than that, and that this should rule all and that should be killed. And the group with the upper hand in this imaginary struggle can say this group is that and that they are evil and expect everyone else to believe them. If you don't you must support their enemies. This black and white thinking this divide that exists is taught to us and not natural. Not at all. 

Racism isn't real. It's a concept that you were taught. I say we should start teaching something else. But I'm just a white guy in one of the richest nations of the world who isn't worried about fresh water of healthy food daily. Even though I had to eat from the garbage. It was still better than what more than half the world gets. 

We are so good at creating issues. I'd like to see people solve them for a change.


----------



## tinkerhell

um.....you had to eat from the garbage? ahwooo?!?!?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

tinkerhell said:


> um.....you had to eat from the garbage? ahwooo?!?!?


Ya my mothers 4rth marriage to a religious biggot resulted in a sever beating with a poker from the fire for listening to non religious music on the sabbath. I left home after nobody stood up to protect me. I was 15. Until I was 19 things were tough. After 19 I started to make progress.


----------



## tinkerhell

sorry that happened. Glad to hear that it is behind you.


----------



## Denton

AquaHull said:


> Amen means the end, this is merely a start.


Let it be so, is the more accurate meaning.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> It is important to be aware of the social fabric though. I am an applied languages Minor, and we study language usages. I am also a History major so I have some context to the use of language over time. I am also an anthropology minor with a relative focus in cultural anthropology as well as archaeology. The point is that language is a tool of symbolic power. Many communications may seem innocent but have nefarious intents latent within them. A lot of less culturally aware people are programmed and indoctrinated by it. So while a lot of borderline comments may seem fine, they are actually a system of graduated hate speech. Of course The mind control aspects of mob mentality seen in Nazi Germany is a classic example. If someone recognizes the systems used in organized criminal netstalking, and social engineering of the internet, which is being done by organizations, individuals, and even intelligence and military organizations around the world, then one should atleast make a point not to facilitate mission creep on genocidal mentalities. While hating a group of people is a personal sentiment, sharing those thoughts in a way that promotes that hate, is generally not exception especially if it is used for sociopathic effects. There are a lot of people online who feed off of influencing behavior, people get paid for it, the government and corporations pay people to undergo various scales of marketing of beliefs.
> 
> It is easy to brand website like this, and in effect owners and operators of websites, at time drawing on advertising contracts, promote forums as a place of a specific breed, a way to generate content that will attract more users of that time, etc..
> 
> People don't need to give power, power is manifest in use of language, for whatever cohesive device, that is how it is used to put meaning into the world which will somehow influence others lives.
> 
> Repetition over time, facilitates for regularization of thought processes, it goes back to Sapir Whorf and even earlier in that what language we encounter, effects the limitations of our thought process. If we see attacks on Muslims and bad things said about Muslims regularly this becomes the norm, even though it is only perhaps the actions of 500000 militant muslims in a world of 3 billion Muslims less than 2%, about the same as extremists in law, for criminal actions, or extremists in capital gains, such as the ultrarich. These people don't fully represent the religion but they are being used as a tool on peoples minds who have no cultural or religious awareness of what the world is really like. They look at it through the lense of the evening news and a few select biased representations that exist for political purposes.
> 
> In large part people are just regurgitating what they have encountered, they are in effect just programed to think their inputs into the world are the correct things to repeat, it is just who they are.
> 
> It is unfortunate that people can't see the fundamental point it is not ok, because they are taught to conquer, as opposed to coexist. It is the mindset, they are cultural imperialists. It is like judging all Americans by what some people claiming to be Americans believe, when in fact constitutionalists, or Libertarians, or whatnote are a minority. It is places like this that allow people to come together and share their views.
> 
> The real problem is that people aren't educated enough to escape the effects of symbolic power, and to shape those usages to protect people from nefarious intents.
> 
> There are bad people, there are people who will kill other people because they don't like them. Its chicken and egg. It is threat protection, it is a fight mechanism in the scheme of fight flight.
> 
> The fact here is that opinions are shared. We can recognize them in Canada as hate speech because they are an exception, they are sanctioned beliefs. There is also free speech in Canada. We just need to recognize that the use of the term bigot is just a way of religious hypocracy, and that is a can of worms in its.
> 
> I think that yes many of these people aren't all evangelical and preaching the word of Jesus because they want blood instead of to shed their own blood for others. they aren't following the message of Jesus, much like the Crusades were about a higher purpose, or localized needs of insuring regional peace. Saying these people are just a bunch of bigots because they are hawks is just preaching a form of dogma. There is no defined religiously correct way, they are just cults with heads if it is a fatwa or a pastor or the pope, these people have their own views and others choose to follow them. People could see the actions of Cirist in metaphorical ways. It is in fact the Muslims who were taught to kill, it was also the Jews to commit genocide. The new Testament is about helping others. Christainity is special in that people put a different weight and context to the Law, or the old law. The context of religion is thousands of years in the making to wade into a debate of bigotry would be very biased if one takes any opinion as the correct one while major religious be they catholic or protestant will definitely have the lines drawn on issues such as filioque or same sex marriages.
> 
> There is so much behind them. I think where the line must be drawn in defence is defending people against victimization by sociopaths, which is equally as important as defending people against psychopaths, and likewise promote education of others so they can overcome their own socialization and indoctrination so they can see the world as a universal instead of from a cult perspective.
> 
> Why not say Christ's Mass if you are a traditionalist? Or use Christo? Fact is customs change. The real resentment may be over the dissociative effect for people who have lived throughout the generation where they feel there has been rapid change in the status quo ante diem, as we know that creates unrest. People become conflicted over what is the right thing to think or say in a world where their history is no longer modern, they are out of fashion, and they are unable to adapt or cope, or to preserve what they feel is valued. This is when subcultures form, these are sects etc... They become the alien and fundamentalists, when in fact 100 or 500 years ago they were the law.
> 
> It is called paradigm shift.
> 
> People have lived in the mob mentality of mass reality, like mass media, mass reality is a world view that reaches the masses. They struggle against loss of purpose and meaning if the world falls apart around them. This is a real prepper threat because people who cannot live outside the box will be very stressed when everything they love or value is raped from them.
> 
> This is what causes riots and general unrest.
> 
> People who havn't lost everything have a hard time loosing anything.
> 
> The danger in effect is slow erosion of social values, the same systems that have instilled respect for human rights can be used to remove those rights which we have notably experienced publically since 911, even if it was never really the utopia we'd like to think.
> 
> If it ain't important now, when will it be, the whole Anne Frank effect.
> 
> It is post structuralist reactionism.
> 
> It isn't really about what you think it is about what actions your words create in the world, as words have symbolic power.
> 
> For example radical feminism really pisses me off, but I don't hate radical feminists. Just because you feel attacked by a belief doesn't mean that belief is not acceptable, on the contrary it promotes dialogue. There are others who complain about whining that don't recognize they are the whiners.
> 
> The easy what to determine who is whining is simply to trace the chronology of the mass belief. What came first? It is about the paragon of mass belief in any given locality. About social norms.
> 
> This forum is a global experience however it shouldn't be viewed as a totally open forum, there are dictators here who can determine where their lines are. In a way it is the paradigm they are willing to support. Its not about liking it or leaving, it is about sharing what you know, and creating actions that are beneficial in the big picture. All we can hope is that people have a big picture that takes care of everyones interests. That in itself is positive politics, working against no one and benefiting everyone.
> 
> Captains don't want their ship to go down, much like others fear the extinction of civilization as we know it.


Ladies, Gentlemen, Boys, Girls and Confused Mentally Ill Transgendered Folk,

Evidence exists ^^^^ that you can be so overly educated by a socialist agendized school system that you don't know shit from shinola. Especially if you are in the habit of self medicating. :idea:


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen, Boys, Girls and Confused Mentally Ill Transgendered Folk,
> 
> Evidence exists ^^^^ that you can be so overly educated by a socialist agendized school system that you don't know shit from shinola. Especially if you are in the habit of self medicating. :idea:


^^^^ evidence exists there are still retards in this world.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Kauboy View Post
> Stop attempting to use logic on this topic. It scares people.
> 
> The "moderates" claim that the Quran says to love all of Allah's creations.
> They are correct.
> And it also says to convert, kill, or subjugate them.
> They choose to ignore that part when asked about these "radicals".
> 
> It's cliche by now, but still true and worth repeating.
> *There are only two kinds of Muslims.
> 1.) Those that want to kill you.
> 2.) Those who support those that want to kill you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^
Click to expand...

Yep, and you are a genius, Slippy


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> The comments I see most often are broad sweeping claims about black americans, and muslim immigrants.
> 
> I wonder if I would be labeled a troll and get banned, if I turned every comment around on haters.


You, sir, are not a troll. You are intelligent, sincere and well-meaning. That doesn't get people banned.

Now, as far as Islam is concerned, I don't hold it against you that you lacking in knowledge of that ideology. :tongue-new:


----------



## paraquack

Smitty901 said:


> If you are not black you must be a bigot. If you are not black you never earned nothing , you stole it from a black man. Public education 101.
> White teenager here car wreck messing around jail time maybe prison. Black robs someone steals car then with a stolen gun shoot someone. Likely no jail time . LEO are not even allowed to chase him. Some white man will get the blame for his actions.
> Local news head line Black shot by police, But he was a Good boy why they have to gun him down like that. Untold story 15 felonies out on parole. Had already shot two people in the past. But he was a good by and those evil LEO just gunned him now. Now where's my check.
> Bet on this when these malls pay out some cash to Jesse , Al and a few others the crowds will move on.


At my last job in maintenance, I worked with a true, card carrying, racist bigot. If you weren't white, you had no right to be in this country. At the time we had no blacks but 50% of the work force was Latinos. I went thru a year of his rhetoric, trying to convince me and recruit me. I still wonder if he was a member of KKK. After 3 complaints to the management that his rhetoric would cause problems or his demise and not seeing anything change, it helped to make up my mind to retire early. I give the Latinos credit for (to my knowledge) never responding to his verbal crap.


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen, Boys, Girls and Confused Mentally Ill Transgendered Folk,
> 
> Evidence exists ^^^^ that you can be so overly educated by a socialist agendized school system that you don't know shit from shinola. Especially if you are in the habit of self medicating. :idea:


And then there is the fact that half my professors were American, some who were trained by the leaders of the American school. And the fact that many assigned readings were by American scholars.

Slippy learn to shut up.

Here is a checklist:

Is what I am saying informed if YES ok, if NO shut up.

Am I commenting on what someone said or commenting on them. If what they are saying OK. If them shut up.

There is a basic checklist for you to help you be less offensive and not make yourself look like a retard.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen, Boys, Girls and Confused Mentally Ill Transgendered Folk,
> 
> Evidence exists ^^^^ that you can be so overly educated by a socialist agendized school system that you don't know shit from shinola. Especially if you are in the habit of self medicating. :idea:


First off, you didn't read the novel you just quoted.

Secondly, you self-medicate more than anyone else in this community. I'll bet there is a glass of medication within your reach as I type this. If there isn't, there will be before the sun goes down.


----------



## paraquack

Will2 said:


> And then there is the fact that half my professors were American, some who were trained by the leaders of the American school. And the fact that many assigned readings were by American scholars.
> 
> Slippy learn to shut up.
> 
> Here is a checklist:
> 
> Is what I am saying informed if YES ok, if NO shut up.
> 
> Am I commenting on what someone said or commenting on them. If what they are saying OK. If them shut up.
> 
> There is a basic checklist for you to help you be less offensive and not make yourself look like a retard.


That'll teach me to un-ignore Will2!


----------



## gambit

lets just all face it
regardless of what skin color you are some time in the future pretty much all races are going to be mixed here in the USA and the world at some point
how many mixed kids are born not in the past 100 years but before Christ in the caveman days it didn't mater what color a hole was a hole and it was going to get jammed
if human race don't get destroyed by are own hands or by a huge rock from the sky or a higher power had enough of the bullshit says, WHAT THE *** IS WRONG WITH YOUS?
the mighty power this force has just lay the smack down on the human race
again we are all human and evil bad unsavory pride greed all forms of sinister acts come in many colors , history as shown us this and will repeat it again and again
like I said I am not 100% white it shows that with my father being very dark for a white man and his roots are from the south at cotton fields
hating a color is going to be pointless in time


----------



## Denton

Gambit, pay attention to what forum a thread is in. This isn't the bunker.


----------



## gambit

TacticalCanuck said:


> Nobody speaks for me and only a retard would think that, because I talk to a racist on a forum, I am one myself. I talk to Catholics. Yet I'm not catholic. I talk to gays yet I am male and think a sexy woman is the best thing on earth. I talk to transgender people and yet my gender identity (whatever the hell that is) appears to be unaffected. I speak with Muslim people and yet I am a staunch believer in something else.
> 
> Fact is, by its very design, you are told to identify with this or that, that this is better than that, and that this should rule all and that should be killed. And the group with the upper hand in this imaginary struggle can say this group is that and that they are evil and expect everyone else to believe them. If you don't you must support their enemies. This black and white thinking this divide that exists is taught to us and not natural. Not at all.
> 
> Racism isn't real. It's a concept that you were taught. I say we should start teaching something else. But I'm just a white guy in one of the richest nations of the world who isn't worried about fresh water of healthy food daily. Even though I had to eat from the garbage. It was still better than what more than half the world gets.
> 
> We are so good at creating issues. I'd like to see people solve them for a change.


 could said it better myself
and if this copy paste thing worked like to thank sidekahr for his time


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> And then there is the fact that half my professors were American, some who were trained by the leaders of the American school. And the fact that many assigned readings were by American scholars.
> 
> Slippy learn to shut up.
> 
> Here is a checklist:
> 
> Is what I am saying informed if YES ok, if NO shut up.
> 
> Am I commenting on what someone said or commenting on them. If what they are saying OK. If them shut up.
> 
> There is a basic checklist for you to help you be less offensive and not make yourself look like a retard.


HUH?

So, let's break your little post down, line by line.

First; You wrote..."Is what I am saying informed if YES ok, if NO shut up."....Will, read your sentence again. This time slowly. (pause, pause, pause, pause)...OK...Does your sentence make any sense at all? Of course not.

Second; You wrote.... "Am I commenting on what someone said or commenting on them. If what they are saying OK. If them shut up." Again, read what you wrote sloooooooooooowwwlyyyyyyyyyyy. ...does this make any sense either? Of course it doesn't.

You really need to ask for your money back from the university that you attend.

And finally your last sentence; "There is a basic checklist for you to help you be less offensive and not make yourself look like a retard"... is a common comment that is so indicative of a liberal socialist. Libtards can offend but others cannot?

I actually feel like a bully having a debate with you even though I am using only 1/50th of my brain. You are pretty much outgunned in a debate with me, snowflake! :joyous:


----------



## tinkerhell

I have had enough.

I have to leave in about an hour and at midnight my keyboard turns back into a pumpkin. 

After today, I am dropping this issue. I've come to realize that some you have deep seated issues that are beyond my help.

I will continue to exchange and share on prepper thread, but don't expect me to participate in discussions like this one again. (don't expect me to start them either, lol)


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> I have had enough.
> 
> I have to leave in about an hour and at midnight my keyboard turns back into a pumpkin.
> 
> After today, I am dropping this issue. I've come to realize that some you have deep seated issues that are beyond my help.
> 
> I will continue to exchange and share on prepper thread, but don't expect me to participate in discussions like this one again. (don't expect me to start them either, lol)


Merry Christmas, friend.

Let's leave this one to Will and Slippy. We'll mop up the blood, later.


----------



## bigwheel

Merry Christmas. Come back when you can stay longer.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> First off, you didn't read the novel you just quoted.
> 
> Secondly, you self-medicate more than anyone else in this community. I'll bet there is a glass of medication within your reach as I type this. If there isn't, there will be before the sun goes down.


Damnit Denton,

You know me better than my old Mom! I'll admit that I tried to read Will's attempt at an epic novel circa 2015 but at some point near the beginning I stabbed my eyeballs out with an ice pick.

Regarding the self medicating; that is the irony that causes me great amusement when dealing with Will. You are the first and only to point that out and for some reason, that cracks me up.

I salute you my friend!:very_drunk:

Slip


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> HUH?
> 
> So, let's break your little post down, line by line.
> 
> First; You wrote..."Is what I am saying informed if YES ok, if NO shut up."....Will, read your sentence again. This time slowly. (pause, pause, pause, pause)...OK...Does your sentence make any sense at all? Of course not.
> 
> Second; You wrote.... "Am I commenting on what someone said or commenting on them. If what they are saying OK. If them shut up." Again, read what you wrote sloooooooooooowwwlyyyyyyyyyyy. ...does this make any sense either? Of course it doesn't.
> 
> You really need to ask for your money back from the university that you attend.
> 
> And finally your last sentence; "There is a basic checklist for you to help you be less offensive and not make yourself look like a retard"... is a common comment that is so indicative of a liberal socialist. Libtards can offend but others cannot?
> 
> I actually feel like a bully having a debate with you even though I am using only 1/50th of my brain. You are pretty much outgunned in a debate with me, snowflake! :joyous:


Dude maybe you should use more of it to make sense of things cause you don't seem to comprehend, you say.

Dude I am a libertarian politically, not a liberal socialist. I frankly I am not a practioner of socialism. I have no intention to debate with you but your continuous ad hominem attacks are not accepted by myself, and you add nothing to this discussion directly by only commenting on what is said to launch ad hominem.

It is a serious world, I find it unfortunate you play games with peoples lives. I think my post above is VERY comprehensible. I find it disturbing you are "happy" at the end of that. It is truly disturbing you go around lobbing insults, lying about people and their actions and have a positive sense of self at the end of it. You are really screwed up in my books. I think you are entitled to your opinions but I am agast you can't learn common nicities in dealings with others online. The fact you have been repeatedly asked not to comment on me or my statements due to false light defamation conduct and offensive speech, and the fact that you don't seem to appreciate decency or common sense is truly disparaging.

Frankly I don't think it is possible to debate with you because your mental state is not something I would engage with, it is totally without foundation.

You want to debate bigotry and rascism? The fact there is even an debate over the benefits or failings of rascism speaks to how screwed up the position itself is.

We have been down this road, I seem to understand your position, but it can't be supported.

Race doesn't exist to the extent it once did. There is no debate. We have genes these days instead of races. We are all human. There are plenty of cultures, many that are selfish and self inclined. Willing to kill others for their view, not simply defence.

At the end of the day, if you think there is something that hasn't been resolved, by all means bring it up, but issues are fairly clear cut from where I am.

This is what I know.

You constantly lie about me, and you are not a trusted source of information or taken in any respected position.

I've asked you to stop commenting on me or my comments, you have chosen not to. That is your choice.

Second, I am not a cupcake.

If you think I'm angry I'm not. I am at a loss as to why people like you exist in the world because it makes life more pathetic.

Slippy don't fool yourself. Learn to shut up if you aren't adding to a discussion. Adding to a discussion isn't simply lying and foaming at the mouth.

Oh no. Slippy no understand informal English must be alien. Go home slippy. Slippy need translator speech must be correct him understand, yes? It takes more capability to understand what isn't said than what is.

I'll save you the retarded anally retentive reply. Oh yeah I am not a snowflake, did I say cupcake, Get over it. Are you foaming, are you saying to yourself, HE USED THE WRONG WORD. OH NO THE WORLD ISN'T PERFECT.

just fk off.


----------



## RUSH25

Merry Christmas? ffended:


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Damnit Denton,
> 
> You know me better than my old Mom! I'll admit that I tried to read Will's attempt at an epic novel circa 2015 but at some point near the beginning I stabbed my eyeballs out with an ice pick.
> 
> Regarding the self medicating; that is the irony that causes me great amusement when dealing with Will. You are the first and only to point that out and for some reason, that cracks me up.
> 
> I salute you my friend!:very_drunk:
> 
> Slip


Thanks!

I waited and waited for Will to take note of it, but he never did. He preferred to get all indignant over your tongue-in-cheek comments while you left all sorts of bread crumbs that should have led him back to the irony of your assertions.

I couldn't take it, anymore. I had to go ahead and spoil it.

While I only have about six years of college edjewkayshun and all of it old, I expected Will to have caught it weeks ago.


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> ... I will continue to exchange and share on prepper thread...


Excellent! We may all butt heads on here from time to time over controversial issues but I'm glad at least a few of us will continue to stick around and discuss prepping and survivalism. I respect you for that my Canadian pal!

Ark out for Christmas festivities. See yall this evening.


----------



## Will2

Ok slippy lets have a debate on Bigotry and Rascism as socially or non socially acceptable. You can start.


----------



## Denton

Will2 said:


> Ok slippy lets have a debate on Bigotry and Rascism as socially or non socially acceptable. You can start.


Not until you learn how to spell racism.


----------



## txmarine6531

When I was young and ignorant, it was easy for me to not like other races. And that dislike was based solely on the color of their skin. Unless they were female and hot, then I liked them. I was never actually friends with kids of other races, we were just acquaintances who somewhat got along. Never took the time to talk to them and get to know them like I did my white friends. Now that I've been in the military, and have lived in two bigger cities around people that have had different upbringings than myself, and have matured in general, I find it hard if not damn near impossible to dislike or hate other races. In the military is where I started to get to know people of other backgrounds and races. One of my favorite Marines is black, my best friend in the Marines is Mexican. He is like a shorter, tanner version of me. Couple that with the several years I've spent living in a big city, befriending people from all kinds of backgrounds and races, It's not the race, but the culture/environment one was brought up in that I can't stand. When I visit my friends in my home town, it's very easy to tell which ones haven't left home. They are the exact same person they were when we graduated. The ones that did leave home, for whatever reason, they are a different person. Most, a better one. One guy moved to Austin and came home weird as hell, still nice guy though. People are people. We all want the same basic things. To be happy and left the hell alone. At least that's what I want. The way I see it, the mainstream culture (entertainment industry and affiliates) and PC politicians in DC is what is killing our society. Too many people allow themselves to be told what they should like, what they should wear or listen to or believe in. They either weren't taught to think for themselves , or are too damn lazy to do so. The problem isn't race in itself, it's societal.


----------



## Will2

Slippyism. Ok now can we start.


Racism. 

Ok there. 

Now Slippy lets hear it, where is the debate at?


----------



## Denton

Will2 said:


> Slippyism. Ok now can we start.
> 
> Racism.
> 
> Ok there.
> 
> Now Slippy lets hear it, where is the debate at?


I believe Slippy is wandering off to be with Mrs. Slippy. He will also be self-medicated when he returns, which means my Christmas evening will probably be spent throwing my friend in the cooler for a few days.

Merry Christmas, Will. Go enjoy your day!


----------



## Will2

I'm off to the beach, will do, just checking in on some of the prepping related subforums, and noticed this. Got to go work out after my stomach digests a little more of the beans and lentils.


----------



## Denton

Will2 said:


> I'm off to the beach, will do, just checking in on some of the prepping related subforums, and noticed this. Got to go work out after my stomach digests a little more of the beans and lentils.


Off to the beach? You lucky dog!


----------



## DadofTheFamily

My 2 cents...By liking or disliking a group of people we fall prey to exactly what most of us don't like, that whole "group identity" thing the social engineers have been preaching for the past 30 years. I know many people who are racist against all black people while at the same time not willing to accept their group identity, when someone suggests they are just like "all white men". You can't have it both ways. If you want to be treated as an individual, you must see others the same way. If you want to play the "group game" you must be willing to accept the label of your group. Don't get hung up with this. We face much bigger problems.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Slippy said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen, Boys, Girls and Confused Mentally Ill Transgendered Folk,
> 
> Evidence exists ^^^^ that you can be so overly educated by a socialist agendized school system that you don't know shit from shinola. Especially if you are in the habit of self medicating. :idea:


Hey! What do you got against self medicating? It's hard to tune in and find peace to sick society!


----------



## Maine-Marine

AquaHull said:


> Amen means the end, this is merely a start.


AMEN means - "let is be so" And in context YES I AGREE


----------



## Deebo

Ten pages of this...
I don't hate any color, I hate rudeness. 
I hate bullies. I hate anyone who wants to kill me.


----------



## Maine-Marine

tinkerhell said:


> The comments I see most often are broad sweeping claims about black americans, and muslim immigrants.
> 
> I wonder if I would be labeled a troll and get banned, if I turned every comment around on haters.


I would say that the above is a broad sweeping claim... without any evidence


----------



## Maine-Marine

I clicked like on a Swedishsocialist comment... the world is ending


----------



## SOCOM42

I have a simple formula for me a simple person, putting aside all that theoretical social crap.
I automatically don't like you, I don't care what race, religion or political position you expound.
You have to prove yourself to me, Being a socialist, communist, muzslime or liberal puts you at the back of the line.
Having social engineering viewpoints is a permanent disqualifier, these are the types that are trying to destroy this great republic with their bullshit.
I don't care if they think the are morally and intellectually superior, they can take that superiority and shove up their rectal region. 
I don't have a liberal education, mine is nuts and bolt type, AKA engineering, to build better things, not to control people, with BS promises of utopian rewards for following Marxist bullshit. 
Very few have ever fitted into my qualifiers, and it bothers me not, I prefer quality people over quantity..
I did my thing, the American dream, bought a home, two cars, paid them off in a few years, bought an airplane for $115,00.00 paid that off, then built a business, that I still operate 35 years later. 
If you don't make it, you are not qualified to, plain and simple, so stop whining live at the level equal to you.
I never asked for anything, nor did I expect anything.


----------



## Smitty901

This forum is as much about how to prepare as it is why. Understanding what we need to try and do is as important as understanding what is bringing us to the point of SHTF. Most natural cause we can over come. It may not be easy and a lot of people may suffer but we will get back to normal. The political uprising that may rise from all the phony race card and Pc stuff may not be so easy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Show me a single internet forum on the internet that is free from comments that can be interpreted as racists bigoted commentary and I will show you a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## James m

11 pages who would have thought.


----------



## Slippy

James m said:


> 11 pages who would have thought.


And still not one example of bigotry or racism on the forum.


----------



## alterego

I apologize in advance if I ever show any bigotry.

Ha ha ha. If you are this soft you do not belong on a public forum. Or the view. Or Oprah. Or politics. Or public. Or prime time tv.

What will you do if the SHTF.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I find it offensive to read posts that accuse this forum of being full of bigotry without giving an example. Here's one for you.... put on your big girl panties Mary Poppins and suck it up.


----------



## GrumpyBiker




----------



## Maine-Marine

from the dictionary Bigot -a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
--------------------------------
I am one who holds obstinately to his or her own opinions. 

I do not have any black friends. I had black guys that I was friendly with in the military... but I found as a general rule they acted different when they were in a group of blacks then they did when it was just me and them. I do not feel the need to seek out a black person so I can add that to my resume. I also have no asia or indian or muslim friends.. heck I have 2 friends (i mean guys that would give me their last $1) and that is all I need.

I am a realist.. If I go to Pittsburgh I avoid the black neighborhoods and areas...not because I hate blacks but because I love my family...

I have stopped and helped white and blacks that were broken down on the highway... i treat everybody the same...I just might be more careful around some then others... viewing somebody as dangerous is not the same as viewing them as inferior or ignorant


----------



## tinkerhell

That sounds more like negrophobia.


----------



## Boss Dog

paraquack said:


> That'll teach me to un-ignore Will2!


You Sir! Outa my head, you're reading my mind! Now where is that button...


----------



## Prepared One

Wow. I left this page yesterday when it was 6 pages and now it's 12. What was this thread about again? No matter.............. I score it Slippy 10, Willie: -10.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Hmmm let me think.... No.

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...beada.jpg&sp=81189353ebc6264e8758d615384fa3a8


----------



## GTGallop

txmarine6531 said:


> I guess I haven't seen any. Unless you're talking about the goat humpers. And I direct that towards terrorists, not muslims in general. I have a good friend that's muslim, grew up with her and she's like a sister to me.


Facts are not racists.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Slippyism. Ok now can we start.
> 
> Racism.
> 
> Ok there.
> 
> Now Slippy lets hear it, where is the debate at?


Hey Will,

You challenged me to a debate and I responded. Matter of fact I PM'd you yesterday to let you know that I accept your challenge and would start a thread in The Bunker. I copied Denton too. You seem to have this childish habit of crying to the Admins and trying to get me banned, which cracks me up.

See you in The Bunker Cupcake!


----------



## Denton

Will, a little help from the sideline....

Leave the school book text in the school books. Professors write books in such a manner to make them appear smarter than they really are, as well as looking for a way to reword what was written in the last book sold to the schools.

Formulate an angle of attack and stick to it. Rambling, disjointed trains of thought do nothing to help make your point.

Keep it as concise as possible. I doubt anyone wants to spend a Saturday afternoon reading essays.

Find your way to the bunker, and good luck.

By the way. Once Will finds his way there, I'm going to clean up the debate thread. The posts made by anyone other than Will and Slippy will be removed. After all, a debate is not the same thing as a dog pile!


----------



## oldgrouch

I hope the idea of free speech on this site does not degenerate to the concept of free speech on the typical college campus. I'd like this site to be a "snowflake free zone."


----------



## bigwheel

Charley Pride is real nice.


----------



## tinkerhell

Kauboy said:


> Stop attempting to use logic on this topic. It scares people.
> 
> The "moderates" claim that the Quran says to love all of Allah's creations.
> They are correct.
> And it also says to convert, kill, or subjugate them.
> They choose to ignore that part when asked about these "radicals".
> 
> *It's cliche by now, but still true and worth repeating.
> There are only two kinds of Muslims.
> 1.) Those that want to kill you.
> 2.) Those who support those that want to kill you.*


I have to ask, did anyone post in support of what I was saying about the bigotry on this forum?

How accurate is the following statement:
There are only two kinds of prepper forums members.
1.) Those that are bigots.
2.) Those that support those that are bigots

Yesterday, the closest post that I saw in support was Will's post and I didn't understand it.

The next closest post was "All lives matter, but....." followed by 200 words.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Here Tinker, do me, and yourself a real big favor here and listen to the answer to the Muslim woman here:


----------



## bigwheel

That is a very smart lady. She comes of Fox sometimes.


----------



## SOCOM42

tinkerhell said:


> I have to ask, did anyone post in support of what I was saying about the bigotry on this forum?
> 
> How accurate is the following statement:
> There are only two kinds of prepper forums members.
> 1.) Those that are bigots.
> 2.) Those that support those that are bigots
> 
> Yesterday, the closest post that I saw in support was Will's post and I didn't understand it.
> 
> The next closest post was "All lives matter, but....." followed by 200 words.


A simple answer, NO.
Typically liberal technique, limit the question to obtain predictable results, leaving out alternate correct answers.
AFIC will is in academia futurama, no practical world experience.
Your not going to find any support for your whining, as you have seen.
Me, I am a realist, I call things as I see them, to hell with PC.
I can be quite comfortable with myself knowing you do not like anything socio/ politico that I post, further, I do not care.
As said in a previous post, I am an American, and proud of it, and I exercise my rights.
I put my life on the line for this country in the military and as a PO, for those rights, no one, especially an outsider is going to limit or trample on them .
Further, I don't think any outsider has any business bitching about what Americans post on American soil.
It appears that you support borderline anarchist, such as the BLM scum.

You want advice on prepping, ask me, I will be glad to give you my input, I have plenty of experience there to, read my postings.


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> I have to ask, did anyone post in support of what I was saying about the bigotry on this forum?
> 
> How accurate is the following statement:
> There are only two kinds of prepper forums members.
> 1.) Those that are bigots.
> 2.) Those that support those that are bigots
> 
> Yesterday, the closest post that I saw in support was Will's post and I didn't understand it.
> 
> The next closest post was "All lives matter, but....." followed by 200 words.


So, if those are the only two options, which are you?

Seriously; if you offered up examples of the bigotry, I missed them.

Is this an Islam thing, a Black thing, a White thing (after all, white girl bleed a lot and ****** is fun to knock out) or a political thing?

Or, are you angling for the sites "Starter of the Longest Thread" title? :21:


----------



## James m

The KKK has been recruiting a few miles up the highway.


----------



## Auntie

> Bigot: a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions:


According to this definition you Tinker are a bigot.


----------



## gambit

Moonshinedave said:


> Here Tinker, do me, and yourself a real big favor here and listen to the answer to the Muslim woman here:


when women like her speak it makes me go RAWR


----------



## A Watchman

Bigot? 1800 posts on a US forum for 14 months ....... and now all this? 

What's to gain, since you are not going to "convert" us from the truth and we are not interested in liberal like mindsets?


----------



## gambit

tinkerhell 
to help you understand real bigots I feel you need to come to the USA stay in one of the cities Detroit would be a good pick and live in the ghetto for about say 2 months after words lets see how fast your mind changes on what a real racism bigotry really looks like after car broken into you get shoes stolen off your feet and the homless drunk who keep hi pecker out and wags it around talking about the jibberish 
ohh if you are in a real ghetto alittle advise for your man, carry wallet in your front pocket long side down , makes harder to get it picked:roll:


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> I have to ask, did anyone post in support of what I was saying about the bigotry on this forum?
> 
> How accurate is the following statement:
> There are only two kinds of prepper forums members.
> 1.) Those that are bigots.
> 2.) Those that support those that are bigots
> 
> Yesterday, the closest post that I saw in support was Will's post and I didn't understand it.
> 
> The next closest post was "All lives matter, but....." followed by 200 words.


Tink, you know you and I are good and I appreciate most of your posts...but NO.

No one in their right mind could possibly agree with you on this one because it does not exist in a blatant manner. If I saw "real racism" I would be the first to point it out and do my best to get the sumbitch off the forum. But it has to be "real" and not PC made up shat.

Now there is a difference in "perceived" vs "real" bigotry and don't give me the crap of perception being reality cause that don't fly here 'cuz! Capiche?


----------



## Real Old Man

Bigotry

stubborn and complete intolerance of any creed, belief, or opinion that differs from one's own.

Perhaps the OP could give us one example so we have some idea where he/she is coming from?


----------



## tinkerhell

Denton said:


> So, if those are the only two options, which are you?
> 
> Seriously; if you offered up examples of the bigotry, I missed them.
> 
> Is this an Islam thing, a Black thing, a White thing (after all, white girl bleed a lot and ****** is fun to knock out) or a political thing?
> 
> Or, are you angling for the sites "Starter of the Longest Thread" title? :21:


Clearly you are blind if you missed all examples.

Watchman is 100% correct. Not one of you are going to change unless you really want to change. I'm not holding my breath on that one.

This is not the only forum on internet. I'm moving on.

Best of luck to you. You will need it. I predict that this forum will stagnate or implode. Or maybe you can transform it into a support forum for the KKK.


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> Clearly you are blind if you missed all examples.
> 
> Watchman is 100% correct. Not one of you are going to change unless you really want to change. I'm not holding my breath on that one.
> 
> This is not the only forum on internet. I'm moving on.
> 
> Best of luck to you. You will need it. I predict that this forum will stagnate or implode. Or maybe you can transform it into a support forum for the KKK.


Maybe I am blind. Why not spell it out for me.


----------



## Maine-Marine

tinkerhell said:


> Clearly you are blind if you missed all examples.
> 
> Watchman is 100% correct. Not one of you are going to change unless you really want to change. I'm not holding my breath on that one.
> 
> This is not the only forum on internet. I'm moving on.
> 
> Best of luck to you. You will need it. I predict that this forum will stagnate or implode. Or maybe you can transform it into a support forum for the KKK.


Well if you do not leave, I would give you a 30 day BAN for your KKK comment - you racist you!!!!


----------



## Denton

Am I a bigot for posting this?

Hasan Edmonds 'who planned Paris-style ISIS attack in US' faces 30 years in prison' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## tinkerhell

asked and answered several times. not again.


----------



## tinkerhell

Maine-Marine said:


> Well if you do not leave, I would give you a 30 day BAN for your KKK comment - you racist you!!!!


If it fills your boots, go for it.


----------



## gambit

to give you a better clue


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> asked and answered several times. not again.


OK, I will reread the pages. You'll understand if it is a few minutes before I return....


----------



## gambit

tinkerhell said:


> Clearly you are blind if you missed all examples.
> 
> Watchman is 100% correct. Not one of you are going to change unless you really want to change. I'm not holding my breath on that one.
> 
> This is not the only forum on internet. I'm moving on.
> 
> Best of luck to you. You will need it. I predict that this forum will stagnate or implode. Or maybe you can transform it into a support forum for the KKK.


wish I could fine a better picture cover then this one but song matches this post


----------



## Smitty901

You are a bigot if you believe
laws apply to everyone
That a man should be treated according to his action alone
If you believe Justice should be blind to race
if you do not support giving into racist demand of Black extortion groups
If you do not think Blacks can keep up without being give wavers for breaking laws
Please feel free to add to the list
Sorry the only bigot I see is Tinkehell


----------



## Denton

OK. I didn't see one example. I only saw this:


> But there are times when I wonder if I'm associated with a group of old school americans that have a 1970s view of race and religion. I'm not offended. Disgusted is likely a good word. But mostly, I worry that someone might come along and judge me to be the same as them.
> 
> Imo, a prepper doesn't represent bigotry. At least I hope it doesn't.


And this:


> The comments I see most often are broad sweeping claims about black americans, and muslim immigrants.


Embrace the Muslims if you like. If I semi-literate, middle-aged white man from south Alabama can study the Qur'an and the hadiths, so can you. If you do not do that and can't learn from the centuries of history, you will get what you have coming to you. When you do, please explain to them how they are being hateful and bigoted to you. Please speak clearly when you do, as you might find yourself gurgling through your own blood.

As far as comments regarding race, I can not only tell you about dimwitted ******** and trailer park trash that would make you want to take a shower just because you were in the same room with them. Does that make me racist against Whites?

Again, it is easier to simply speak in stereotype (trailer park trash, for example) than to write an essay of description and explanation that you would never take the time to read.

That doesn't make me a bigot.

Thank you.


----------



## Denton

You want bigotry?

2 Palestinians arrested in Christmas tree arson in West Bank | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Denton

What about this?

Philippine Muslim guerrillas murder seven in Christmas eve raids - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Denton

This is an example of bigotry that can also be directed at most aspects of corporate controlled America:

Brunei bans Christmas celebrations in public, including wearing Santa hats


----------



## sfcfinchrs

I am offended by any idiot that does not take time to form an opinion based upon thier integration with an individual. As opposed to forming am opinion of whole categories of people based upon flawed generlisms.

Don't really like bigots and racists of any type


----------



## Denton

sfcfinchrs said:


> I am offended by any idiot that does not take time to form an opinion based upon thier integration with an individual. As opposed to forming am opinion of whole categories of people based upon flawed generlisms.
> 
> Don't really like bigots and racists of any type


I'm thinking tapatalk is getting the best of you!

My decoder ring started smoking when it tried to sort out the first two sentences.

Welcome aboard, I believe.


----------



## Slippy

sfcfinchrs said:


> I am offended by any idiot that does not take time to form an opinion based upon thier integration with an individual. As opposed to forming am opinion of whole categories of people based upon flawed generlisms.
> 
> Don't really like bigots and racists of any type


Its a slow, lazy Saturday evening. I would like to hear more from our new friend sfcfinchrs!

Please, make yourself at home and head on over to the Introduction Section and tell us a bit about yourself and that beautiful dog in your avatar pic.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Slippy said:


> I propose a virtual candlelight vigil on behalf of the accuser, where all could hold hands, chant (but not pray for heaven's sake, that would be insensitive) and possibly play some John Lennon music so that our accuser can get the help that she needs.


John Lennon? OK but if you put on any "music' by that caterwalling harpy he was married to when he died, I will have to give you a swift kick in the nuts.


----------



## Denton

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> John Lennon? OK but if you put on any "music' by that caterwalling harpy he was married to when he died, I will have to give you a swift kick in the nuts.


I'll hold him for you.


----------



## Slippy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> John Lennon? OK but if you put on any "music' by that caterwalling harpy he was married to when he died, I will have to give you a swift kick in the nuts.





Denton said:


> I'll hold him for you.


I read this to Mrs Slippy and she just grinned a big ole country girl grin.

Later I saw her write in her notebook entitled; People To Contact to Help Me Kick Slippy In The Nuts ;;;; contact Salty and Denton ASAP...


----------



## RedLion

Wow, what did I miss? If folks think that this forum has issues with bigotry, then those folks need to hit other sites. I do not see anything of real concern. All humans are prejudiced and have some bigotry in them. It is a matter of what you do with it. Personally I am beyond tired with the boy that cried wolf with everything being bigotry, racist or prejudice. PC is the problem.


----------



## Pir8fan

tinkerhell said:


> Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?
> 
> Edit: after reading Denton's post, I'd like to change my choice of word from offended to digusted and worried that someone might think I am the same.


Be disgusted/offended all you want. Racism is alive and well and is directed at white people by nearly every other group but that's OK because it fits the liberal agenda. For example, what do you think the media reaction would have been if Zerobama's kids had be portrayed as monkeys rather that Cruz's kids? Hysterical outrage, that's what. The Hispanic community was upset but if the target had been Zerobama and his kids or a mooselimb and their kids, there would have been rioting in the streets. So if you see racism and are offended, my suggestion is to just suck it up cupcake.


----------



## Denton

We can't win, here.

First we are called censoring PC goons.

Next, we are said to be bigots and racists.

Discussions are great as people can come to realize another viewpoint. Of course, rational discussion heavily laden with facts is the way. Opening the door, screaming, "You are all racists and bigots!" and then slamming the door just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Smitty901

Sir you have just defined a liberal


----------



## Denton

Some more bigotry.

How DARE these Christians bruise the knuckles of the poor Muslims?

Somebody should do something about those darned Christians.


> Four Christians have been beaten up in Berlin, Germany's capital city, in the early hours of Saturday morning.
> 
> German media reports that four men were leaving the Adagio venue in the bustling Potzdamer Platz area when they were challenged by a man who exclaimed: "I am a Muslim! What are you?" before setting upon the four 20-somethings. He was reportedly assisted by four, older accomplices.
> 
> Police are now investigating the incident as a politically motivated attack, and at least five people are thought to have been injured in the melee, including one passer by who tried to settle the dispute.
> 
> The injured apparently refused medical treatment, and police records indicated they were from Serbia and Montenegro, and are Orthodox Christians&#8230;.


Germany: Muslims beat Christians after Christmas celebrations: ?I?m a Muslim, what are you??


----------



## Auntie

Canada doesn't have a problem with racism? Here is what a quick search showed:

Canada's racism problem? It's even worse than America's.


> Terry Glavin, recently writing in the Ottawa Citizen, mocked the idea that the United States could learn from Canada's example when it comes to racial harmony. To illustrate his point, he compared the conditions of the African-American community to Canada's First Nations. If you judge a society by how it treats its most disadvantaged, Glavin found us wanting.


Welcome to Winnipeg, where Canada?s racism problem is at its worst


> "Oh Goddd how long are aboriginal people going to use what happened as a crutch to suck more money out of Canadians?" Winnipeg teacher Brad Badiuk wrote on Facebook last month. "They have contributed NOTHING to the development of Canada. Just standing with their hand out. Get to work, tear the treaties and shut the FK up already. Why am I on the hook for their cultural support?"


Indigenous Nationhood: "No Natives" Allowed: How Canada Breeds Racism and Fear

to many things to quote.


----------



## Smitty901

I will judge no one by the color of their skin. I severed with to many good men of many races. I will how ever judge you by your words and actions. If either of those threaten me or mine you will judge by someone you may or may not know yet. That will happen in a flash when I am done with you.
You will not march in and take what is mine, you will not intimidate me.


----------



## gambit

I am just going to troll this post
I blame obamacare
sorry had to get it off my chest not sure why but I wanted to say it
ill hang my head low and go to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## sfcfinchrs

Denton said:


> I'm thinking tapatalk is getting the best of you!
> 
> My decoder ring started smoking when it tried to sort out the first two sentences.
> 
> Welcome aboard, I believe.


Yep.

I really need to use my laptop for posting. This phone app really causes me issues.

Sorry for not doing an intro prior to the post.

It is just that this is a subject that has been bothering me.

Thanks

RF


----------



## 1skrewsloose

BHO is promoting and fostering the "blood in the streets" mentality! History repeats itself. Where is the last instance of this happening?


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> I will judge no one by the color of their skin. I severed with to many good men of many races. I will how ever judge you by your words and actions.


This is my credo as well. I don't care who you call god or what damn color you are, I will judge by your words, how you conduct your life, your deeds, and your convictions. Should you fail in these that is on you, not me. That should suffice and need no further explanation period.


----------



## Denton

sfcfinchrs said:


> Yep.
> 
> I really need to use my laptop for posting. This phone app really causes me issues.
> 
> Sorry for not doing an intro prior to the post.
> 
> It is just that this is a subject that has been bothering me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RF


I tried tapatalk on my phone after it was suggested to me. It didn't help.

I've got to the point I only post from my laptop. The smaller devices are in danger of becoming frisbees when I try to use them. :102:


----------



## Prepared One

I often have very pleasant dreams of taking my devices to the bridge and watching them fall a very long way before hitting the murky water below.


----------



## Piratesailor

Sums it up....


----------



## SOCOM42

1skrewsloose said:


> BHO is promoting and fostering the "blood in the streets" mentality! History repeats itself. Where is the last instance of this happening?


For a major event 1933,


----------



## Mish

I'm late to the party, again!!!
I dislike things I read on this forum all the time. It's part of the reason why I like it here. I get to see points of views that aren't the same as mine. 
I can easily listen in on someone's conversation, call them an a$$hat, and then go get another glass of wine. (I would recommend not trying that out at a bar.)


----------



## hawgrider

My favorite cartoon growing up.


----------



## Mish

^^^^^^^^ Grrrrrrrrr!!! I'm going to go get a glass of wine right now!!!


----------



## gambit

now I want watermelon 
I only met 1 person who don't like watermelon and he lives across from me and he's black 
but yet I never met a soul who don't like fried chicken yet


----------



## Denton

I'm not too keen on watermelon, and for the same reason I don't like hard shell tacos, spaghetti or ribs.

Food that has a potential for being messy is on a no-eat list.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> I'm not too keen on watermelon, and for the same reason I don't like hard shell tacos, spaghetti or ribs.
> 
> Food that has a potential for being messy is on a no-eat list.


Mrs Slippy cuts my watermelon into bite sized chunks to snack on, she got sick of seeing me with a watermelon sticky smile on my face in the summertime. She's thoughtful that way.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I'm not too keen on watermelon, and for the same reason I don't like hard shell tacos, spaghetti or ribs.
> 
> Food that has a potential for being messy is on a no-eat list.


Just one more reason to add napkins to your prepper stores.


----------



## Mish

I love messy!!! Ribs...wings...cheese fries...burgers that are so greasy you have the juice running down your wrist, club sandwiches that are stacked so high you can't fit them into your mouth, tacos where most of the stuffings are falling out the back!! OMG!! I'm so hungry now!!! 

I'm really sexy out on a date!! hehe


----------



## Smitty901

So some how I am responsible for a cartoon made around the time I was born that may or may not be racist.
I call BS. I am responsible for what I do and think not what someone else did long ago.


----------



## Moonshinedave

A Watchman said:


> Just one more reason to add napkins to your prepper stores.


Or dogs with long hair.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I'm not too keen on watermelon, and for the same reason I don't like hard shell tacos, spaghetti or ribs.
> 
> Food that has a potential for being messy is on a no-eat list.


I can almost with certainty guarantee that this message ^^^^^^ is not Hawgrider approved.


----------



## Maine-Marine

tinkerhell said:


> That sounds more like negrophobia.


where you talking to me.... if so - let me be clear, I am not scared (phobia) of blacks or mexicans or asian or jews... but If my car breaks down I would prefer that it happen in a nice jewish neighborhood and not harlem or campton


----------



## txmarine6531

Maine-Marine said:


> where you talking to me.... if so - let me be clear, I am not scared (phobia) of blacks or mexicans or asian or jews... but If my car breaks down I would prefer that it happen in a nice jewish neighborhood and not harlem or campton


Well that's just good 'ole common sense! I'm sure someone in Compton would love to help you with your car troubles. As in relieve you of your troublesome car.


----------



## sfcfinchrs

Don't get me wrong. I respect the right of the person to have thier own view.

What I posted is that I dislike personally the latest trend of generalised rhetoric. 

That is my expression of my personal view. 

As an example - to proclaim that a certain religion as a whole and every person that follows such religion as evil. Is in my view pretty darn worrisome. It also achieves the aim of dividing the people and causing conflict between each of us.

Then again...... Just my thoughts here.


----------



## Real Old Man

sfcfinchrs said:


> Don't get me wrong. I respect the right of the person to have thier own view.
> 
> What I posted is that I dislike personally the latest trend of generalised rhetoric.
> 
> That is my expression of my personal view.
> 
> As an example - to proclaim that a certain religion as a whole and every person that follows such religion as evil. Is in my view pretty darn worrisome. It also achieves the aim of dividing the people and causing conflict between each of us.
> 
> Then again...... Just my thoughts here.


You realize that Islam is not a religion, but a radical idology - similar to the Nazi's - don't you?


----------



## Slippy

sfcfinchrs said:


> Don't get me wrong. I respect the right of the person to have thier own view.
> 
> What I posted is that I dislike personally the latest trend of generalised rhetoric.
> 
> That is my expression of my personal view.
> 
> As an example - to proclaim that a certain religion as a whole and every person that follows such religion as evil. Is in my view pretty darn worrisome. It also achieves the aim of dividing the people and causing conflict between each of us.
> 
> Then again...... Just my thoughts here.


Ahh, do we have an intellectual type in our midst?

Might you be referring to those 1.5 Billion people who follow this "ole time religion" called islam? The "religion" of "peace"?

Where only a "small" percentage of followers are "radical"? That "religion"?

Well it sure would be nice to hear the large majority of islamists condemn the small percentage who want to kill you, but we don't.

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two subsets of people. Those that want to convert you and those who want to kill you. Those that want to convert you are willing to fund/support those who want to kill you and dominate the world.

(PS That small percentage of people who want to kill you; it may be only 20%? Well that's over 300 million people!. Others say it may be up to 50%, if so, that is 750 million people. That's pretty damn serious don't you think?)


----------



## GTGallop

Slippy said:


> Ahh, do we have an intellectual type in our midst?
> 
> Might you be referring to those 1.5 Billion people who follow this "ole time religion" called islam? The "religion" of "peace"?
> 
> Where only a "small" percentage of followers are "radical"? That "religion"?
> 
> Well it sure would be nice to hear the large majority of islamists condemn the small percentage who want to kill you, but we don't.
> 
> islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two subsets of people. Those that want to convert you and those who want to kill you. Those that want to convert you are willing to fund/support those who want to kill you and dominate the world.


Remember - As far as Islamics are concerned, we are all Radicalized Infidels.


----------



## Denton

sfcfinchrs said:


> Don't get me wrong. I respect the right of the person to have thier own view.
> 
> What I posted is that I dislike personally the latest trend of generalised rhetoric.
> 
> That is my expression of my personal view.
> 
> As an example - to proclaim that a certain religion as a whole and every person that follows such religion as evil. Is in my view pretty darn worrisome. It also achieves the aim of dividing the people and causing conflict between each of us.
> 
> Then again...... Just my thoughts here.


Radical Islamists Deliberately Sabotaged Prevent Program to Further Islamist Aims, Committee Heard


----------



## sfcfinchrs

Hi All,

As I stated before. Just a different view point going on here.

History is repleat with examples where what can be termed radical elements of a movement, political entity or religion. Have used violence, coercion and such to further thier aims.

Belive what you wish. I am cool with that. I am by no means a liberal. What I am is someone that does not personally believe that a whole race or populace can be judged as evil and through implication assigned to the better off dead category of humanity.

I keep seeing the references to how Islam is evil, wrong, a global threat and a conspiracy.

Ok I get it. That is what many believe. Cool. It is a constitutional right to belive what you wish. 

Now come the question that is the elephant in the room. I see the great amount of effort to identify the problem as some people see it.

What I don't see is clear concise statements of how the problem should be resolved.

And please do not provide an answer in reply to this post. 

The reason I say this is that the answers would most likely lean towards the unconscionable.

So by all means believe what you will. Just keep in mind that the road of universal condemnation has been well traveled in our history. It has also led to some of the worst human atrocities.

Just words for thought from a tired old Infantryman.

Cheers 

All


----------



## Denton

Here's a response from an old MP who is still able.

Ignoring the problem or pretending it is not really a problem won't make the problem go away.

If a group of people, be they a criminal gang or an ideological gang, has a code of conduct, assume it will adhere to it.

Know your enemy. Know your enemy's tactics and know its history. "The Gates of Vienna" has historical meaning regarding this situation and it should be remembered.

Yes, we have a God-given right to speak up. Unfortunately, that right is not protected in all cultures. In areas controlled by Islam, you have the right to keep your mouth shut and your head down. In other places, you might find yourself with the right to speak what you are told to speak or go to jail.

Here is a case of a man going to jail because he recited the words of Winston Churchill.

Britain's Lost Freedoms: 'We're Living in a Madhouse' | CBN.com (beta)


----------



## Slippy

sfcfinchrs said:


> ....Just keep in mind that the road of universal condemnation has been well traveled in our history. It has also led to some of the worst human atrocities.


You just described islam.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> You just described islam.


Those who have studied the cult of death and have studied its history know how evil it is. What should be done with evil? It should be universally condemned.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Those who have studied the cult of death and have studied its history know how evil it is. What should be done with evil? It should be universally condemned.


Yes.

And islam has clearly universally condemned the infidel.


----------



## sfcfinchrs

Ah and here we are at the point where my moderate viewpoint is mistaken for a stance on universal peace.

While I do not advocate wholesale actions to combat our current troubles.

I do however as a Infantryman of 20yrs advocate. That the western world mobilise a Wwii level of response. Take the fight to the hostile combatants with overwhelming force.

Cheers all


----------



## 1skrewsloose

The straw that breaks the camel's back is not far away. my .02.


----------



## sfcfinchrs

While interesting and While do enjoy debate.

I am going to retire from the conversation with a few last points.

My objection is based upon being tired of the overly generalistic rhetoric that has come about in recent times.

I condemn and believe in fighting any movement or organisation that wishes to subjugate or harm innocent people.

While you can condemn and advocate fighting against the evil you percieve.

If by omission or intent, you in general terms advocate the subjugation or harm to every member of a population. 

Then you have become what you condemn.

In simple terms. Believe what you wish. Say what you wish. I yearn every day to be younger so I could go fight Isis. If you however are advocating that due to Islam being evil, a young child should be harmed due to this being thier religion. Then I guess you and I are on different sides.

Out here...


----------



## Denton

OK, who here has been calling for a war on children? Raise your hand, right the heck now!
Mish will be by shortly to beat you to a pulp.

If this is nothing more than a straw man being built to redirect, everyone stand down.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> Where only a "small" percentage of followers are "radical"? That "religion"?
> 
> Well it sure would be nice to hear the large majority of islamists condemn the small percentage who want to kill you, but we don't.


This is an eye opener about the false concept of MINORITY of radical muslims


----------



## Pir8fan

sfcfinchrs said:


> Don't get me wrong. I respect the right of the person to have thier own view.
> 
> What I posted is that I dislike personally the latest trend of generalised rhetoric.
> 
> That is my expression of my personal view.
> 
> As an example - to proclaim that a certain religion as a whole and every person that follows such religion as evil. Is in my view pretty darn worrisome. It also achieves the aim of dividing the people and causing conflict between each of us.
> 
> Then again...... Just my thoughts here.


Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## SOCOM42

SFC, understand, the dialogue posted has to be to a certain form generalizing to avoid federal intervention.

We now have a "justice" department that has told us they will be intolerant of bigoted speech directed at izslimist.

To those in power, we have no rights of speech if it offends THEM!

This government has been corrupted with izslimic roaches, visible and not.


----------



## Slippy

Poppycock! I do not believe that anyone on this forum has ever advocated harming children of islamic followings. Matter of fact, the islamist adults to a damn good job of harming their own women and children. Rampant pedophilia and rampant violent submission of women is well documented amongst the isamists. Not to mention the hypocrisy of how they treat some homosexuals while allowing it amongst their ruling class.



sfcfinchrs said:


> While interesting and While do enjoy debate.
> 
> I am going to retire from the conversation with a few last points.
> 
> My objection is based upon being tired of the overly generalistic rhetoric that has come about in recent times.
> 
> I condemn and believe in fighting any movement or organisation that wishes to subjugate or harm innocent people.
> 
> While you can condemn and advocate fighting against the evil you percieve.
> 
> If by omission or intent, you in general terms advocate the subjugation or harm to every member of a population.
> 
> Then you have become what you condemn.
> 
> In simple terms. Believe what you wish. Say what you wish. I yearn every day to be younger so I could go fight Isis. If you however are advocating that due to Islam being evil, a young child should be harmed due to this being thier religion. Then I guess you and I are on different sides.
> 
> Out here...


----------



## Slippy

Maine-Marine said:


> This is an eye opener about the false concept of MINORITY of radical muslims


MM

Great video!

I was actually remembering the facts in this video while I was posting which is why I put certain words in "parenthesis". Not for one second do I believe the libtard media when they attempt to make a itty bitty tiny portion of muslimes out to be the bad ones. More propoganda. The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## sfcfinchrs

Ok.... So what IS being advocated by proclaiming Islam and all who follow it as evil?

I have no issue with people believing that Islam is a problem.

I see masses of statements to that fact being made.

What assertions are being made in respect to the average man, woman or child that follows Islam?

I challenge that the " All Muslims are evil" rhetoric is hiding a potential for evil intent.

Answer me what you intend to do to those average people that intend to continue to follow Islam.

I was intent upon being vague out of purpose. In the hope that things have not turned to the worse.

I get the message that is being bandied around.

Islam is evil and bent upon world domination. Thus by inference all people that follow Islam are bent on taking over the world.

So step up to the pulpit and explain the solution you recommend.

Internment camps? Ethnic Cleansing? Spanish Inquisition?

At the moment all I see is massive quantities of proclamations about the evil Islam represents.

Great. 

Now I ask you? 

Is that all it is going to be? (in that case I am cool with it)

Or is this advocating the purging of the world of Islam. (In that case. You and I will be on separate sides) For to purge the world of Islam is to purge the world of all that follow Islam.

So yes I am not to happy with some of the rhetoric coming out on this forum. 

I spent 20yrs of my life dedicated to defending the Constitution of the United States including the bill of rights and the precepts they represent.

I do and always will believe in such.

Live with it.


----------



## bigwheel

Great movie. We are in deep do do.


----------



## Slippy

sfcfinchrs said:


> Ok.... So what IS being advocated by proclaiming Islam and all who follow it as evil?
> 
> I have no issue with people believing that Islam is a problem.
> 
> I see masses of statements to that fact being made.
> 
> What assertions are being made in respect to the average man, woman or child that follows Islam?
> 
> I challenge that the " All Muslims are evil" rhetoric is hiding a potential for evil intent.
> 
> Answer me what you intend to do to those average people that intend to continue to follow Islam.
> 
> I was intent upon being vague out of purpose. In the hope that things have not turned to the worse.
> 
> I get the message that is being bandied around.
> 
> Islam is evil and bent upon world domination. Thus by inference all people that follow Islam are bent on taking over the world.
> 
> So step up to the pulpit and explain the solution you recommend.
> 
> Internment camps? Ethnic Cleansing? Spanish Inquisition?
> 
> At the moment all I see is massive quantities of proclamations about the evil Islam represents.
> 
> Great.
> 
> Now I ask you?
> 
> Is that all it is going to be? (in that case I am cool with it)
> 
> Or is this advocating the purging of the world of Islam. (In that case. You and I will be on separate sides) For to purge the world of Islam is to purge the world of all that follow Islam.
> 
> So yes I am not to happy with some of the rhetoric coming out on this forum.
> 
> I spent 20yrs of my life dedicated to defending the Constitution of the United States including the bill of rights and the precepts they represent.
> 
> I do and always will believe in such.
> 
> Live with it.


Slippy steps up to the pulpit and taps the microphone for a sound check;

My plan is a multi-faceted plan for the US that starts with Immigrants. Stop all immigration into the USA for at least 10 years while totally closing the border. Any illegals (which includes any muslimes) that we find, get deported. Since the borders are sealed, none of them get back in.

As far as internment camps, ethnic cleansing, spanish inquisition...well that's just plain stupid. We will never purge the world of islamists nor do I advocate for doing so. Keep any muslimes who are not US citizens from entering the US and you stop potential for a certain amount of terrorism.

Any muslime in the US who is a legal citizen remains so unless they give up their citizenship. If they commit crimes then they are arrested and tried like any other suspected criminal with the full protection of rights as any other citizen.

If they are found to be militant combatants and the Judicial system chooses to prosecute them as enemy combatants, in a military trial, so be it.

Our intelligence agencies will continue to monitor terror activities outside the US and if a situation arises that military force needs to be used, then do so with swift and finalizing results.

There is nothing difficult about this.

Any questions?


----------



## gambit

as a wise man once said
its not who you are , its what you do
actions speak loudly and so can beliefs but when it comes to race genders religion , not many has a clean slate , salem witch trails is a bad stain towards Christians but only reason for that series of events to take place was fear over why children getting sick crops are not growing and the town drunk things youre sheep looks sexy
the bible has more words then pray love peace then Koran which has more words on kill murder terrorize then pray peace love , in that facts I cant say all muslims are evil bad murdering sheep humpers who stand on their heads and spin 
is it a religion of peace? NO! any thing that tells you to kill murder rape terrorize and enslave others is by far a peaceful religion.
are all bad? no , not at all but again a huge chunk of them are borderline nuts 
a man blows up abortion clinic and he did it because god says that's a sin but I need a refresher dose god say we need to go out and murder? last i thought the higher power dose the punishment ,
which bring me back to saying .its not who you are , its what you do either black white straight gay Christian jewish Buddhist and muslim , a bad person is a bad person and most of them have ideas that are bad and sadly that is the truth of their nature that most have towards others and even towards themselves .
now can we go back to blaming obamacare for the global warming ?
back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## duncan1371

So if the religion is the definition of the problem do you suggest that we just sit back and convert or die. I understand that you have a side and that's fine but what do you do when there is a "moderate" Muslim kid at your door. You don't convert.
They intern send the "radical" muslim. 

I understand that this probably hasn't happened here but think it can't or won't at your own dimise. 

My uncle used to tell me about the young kids that would sweep the hooches in Vietnam and having a few toss grenades under bunks.

I don't have a solution. But regardless of age, orientation, gender, race, religion, ect I will be doing whatever I can to protect my family and uphold the oath I took for this country.


----------



## SOCOM42

SFC, just what do you propose? Plus, you are not the only one here who has served.

We have and enemy that is like water, you know it is there, it is around you, you push on it, it moves but to again envelop you.

Eventually you will drown in it.

This is an enemy like that we have only closely fought once before, Japan.

Extermination solution was seen by both sides as an end to that war.

As things evolve, we will be facing fanatics with nuclear weapons and the desire to use them.

Do you suggest that we wait till they are detonated here?

There are far too many enemies in our government controlling our national security, put in by the traitor in chief.

One Band-Aid at this point, keep them the hell out of here, no immigrant/invaders .

I will look to you for answers the next time the muzslime bastards kill OUR people on OUR streets.

One solution, long past, would have been to have killed every mullah and follower when the Iranians took over our embassy.

I mean to have had completely obliterate the embassy with all occupants and Tehran in general.

You have heard the term, fires within the battle area? It would have applied in this case.

That incident has morphed into the izslimic situation we have today.


----------



## gambit

screw it i say it and now i will sound bigot which i am not remind people "loves everyone but whom wish to harm good people"
its now becoming us , good people of many cultures and background or them pretty much sadly most of islam and to keep woman from being raped or children to be blown up all in a name of a prophet then what needs to be done needs to be done and it sound evil and it is and it sickens me to say it but my family means more to me then theirs (aka killing their own child is proof)
cant make a omelet with breaking a few eggs , don't forget the bacon
back to the pool of shame I go


----------



## sfcfinchrs

I have hopefully stated that I believe in fighting the enemy's that we are confronted with.

All I was questioning and challenging was the broad stroke general declarations that communicate the stance that all Muslims are bad.

I am trying in a fallible way to act as a small voice of reason in a very angry crowd.

Focus on the root of the problem.

Hunt down and deal with those that represent and pose the threat.

Let's learn at least a very small lesson from our past. When we took council of our fears ww interned massive Japanese American populace. 

All I am doing is expressing my concern over some significantly strong views that I am seeing.

Strong enough views that without care can cause a significant risk of doing something that any good person would be apalled by.

I want to see an international military effort on the scale of what we did in Wwii. I want to see an international force that walks shoulder to shoulder sweeping clean these dangerous groups from the earth.

I want an end to war on a budget. 

I also would like to see others spending a small amount of effort to voice reminders to others that every person must be judged on thier merits. Not looked upon with suspicion due to the religion they follow. 

I would just like to see a bit less pointed rhetoric against a whole populace.

I believe that it is distracting us from the work we need to be doing.

My comment about the child was pointed for a reason.

There is a child that is living a terrible existence due to the actions and intentions of some truly evil people. 

Why are we spending so much time and effort slamming the religion being used as an excuse for these horrible actions being done by these evil people?

We are freaking Americans that have a country that was formed on precepts that taken to heart makes us want to stop these evil people. So let's do what sovereign citizens should do. Create political pressure that makes our nation focus on eliminating the threat.

When jumping on the band wagon and posting or reposting Anti-Muslim stuff. Does anyone wonder what an impressionable American Born Muslim child would feel like if they stumbled accross that post. 

I advocate a very simplistic principle. To condemn a whole populace for thier religious belief based upon those in that populace that are evil. Is almost as bad as the evil people that has caused the problem.

Hammer me all you want. I am happy to be beat up for taking a small amount of time to defend that afore mentioned impressionable American Muslim Child.

Ok.... The Range is now hot.


----------



## Denton

> I am trying in a fallible way to act as a small voice of reason in a very angry crowd.
> 
> Focus on the root of the problem.


Two problems, here. You are assuming we are not using reason and also that we are mad. Both assumptions are incorrect.

After spending way too much time learning about Islam, I know I speak from reason and knowledge. Am I mad? I reserve that emotion for idiots on the highway.

You seem to believe Islam can be compared to Nazi Germany. In Nazi Germany, not all Germans were bad; but the Nazis were. Islam is not a country, and Muslims are Muslims.

Anyway, you are in Merry ol' England. Good luck over there.


----------



## Denton

> Focus on the root of the problem.


Yup, I agree with that.

The problem is Islam.


----------



## Arklatex

This thread is still going!?

You're all a buncha bigoted, racist mofos! Everyone is racist. It's a fact of life. Birds of a feather flock together. 

As for mooslimbs, well they can't even get along with themselves. They strive to kill off the other mooslimbs that don't follow their particular brand of islam. The only way it can be a religion of peace is if all other faiths are eliminated. Including other flavors of islam. And I'd bet a dollar that even if that pipe dream were to happen they'd find some reason to go about slaughtering one another. Just saying.

Ya buncha bigots!


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> I reserve that emotion for idiots on the highway.


classic


----------



## James m




----------



## gambit

sfcinchrs
i can agree and disagree with what you are saying
but you said ' Hunt down and deal with those that represent and pose the threat' i agree but studies found that even those who are not extremist still hide those who are. we now have found cases of American born muslims doing just that even its a very small number of them
and i did typed and talked in the upper post i did mostly out of angry due to some personal issues i have with this subject, which i will say sorry for my misconduct 
and i wont hammer you and you do have some good point towards the American Born Muslim child comment , they are seeing hate written down by some of the board members and including myself not towards muslims but toward they belief of murder rape killing and to take over the world for that is what is said in the Koran "take over the lands"
the number of American born muslims are going over to middle east to fight not against for groups such as ISIS and now we have American born muslims attacking Americans on America soil in the name of the prophet Muhammad and islam.
i do stand by my word its my family safety comes first over all and yes we have gangs rapist murders but deleting islam from the history books will be a good thing again its sad and sicken but the truth is the truth and can only twist it so much
i feel like a cretin and a beast of burden inter twined and i am shameful for how i really feel but to have anger there must be a reason why and trust me i do have a good reason 
i not a religious man so its not a battle of my faith vs theirs
also note thank you for serving our country By the way
ok my long rants needs to end before some people will think even more less of me
happy new year


----------



## sfcfinchrs

Not slamming anyone here and regret using my military service in my posts.

I suspect that this is an argument that cannot truly be solved.

I will (I mean it this time) withdraw from the argument.

Back to practical prepping stuff. 

There are alot of dangers we face that are not on this subject.


----------



## gambit

we all should go back and blaming Obama for pretty much everything for sh*ts and giggles 
damn Obama for my pug ate my slipper


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Real Old Man

*I advocate a very simplistic principle. To condemn a whole populace for thier religious belief based upon those in that populace that are evil. Is almost as bad as the evil people that has caused the problem.*

There you go again comparing Islam to a Religion. It isn't. It is a political ideaoligy with some religious trappings. As for treating all children as potential terriorists? We're not the ones teaching children in the lands controlled by ISIS how to kill the infidel's or showing them that it's good to cut christians heads off.

Or to strap bomb vests and beg for chocolate from the gringos.


----------



## bigwheel

I still think the cure for muslims is to bury dead terrorists with a pickled pigs foot stuffed up their rectums..get Alfgores Al Jazeera TV network out to film the action. From what I understand of the religion such action nullifies the virgins and getting to pal around with Allah. Have posed this solution in many quarters with defeaning silence normally following. Political Correctness is what is killing us. Same train of thought which causes muslim terrorists captured on the battlefield to be read their Miranda Warnings. We are a silly nation. If somebody thinks this aint right. Kindly let me know why. Thanks.


----------



## txmarine6531

I'll run to Sam's and pick some up, you prep the hadjis.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

It has been my experience that no race, creed, or national origin had a monopoly on assholedom. They all have proven themselves to be glutius maximus at one time or another. 

Besides, you have nothing to do with your color, you were just born that way. Hence, pride in ethnicity is moronic. You accomplished nothing, you were just shat out that way. You might as well take pride in the blue sky above for all you had to do with it. It's what you do with what you have that matters, or as Garth said "it's that little dash there in between."


----------



## Ralph Rotten

One benefit of being racially ambiguous is that you can date a wider range of chicks. 
God's greatest feat of engineering comes in a variety of colors and sizes, why limit yourself to one color? When you look at art in a museum do you only look at black and white pictures? hell no, you go for the colors of Monet.

God has yet to manufacture women in a color I find displeasing.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Ralph Rotten said:


> One benefit of being racially ambiguous is that you can date a wider range of chicks.
> God's greatest feat of engineering comes in a variety of colors and sizes, why limit yourself to one color? When you look at art in a museum do you only look at black and white pictures? hell no, you go for the colors of Monet.
> 
> God has yet to manufacture women in a color I find displeasing.


Captain Kirk dated a Green Chick - He was my hero


----------



## DadofTheFamily

bigwheel said:


> I still think the cure for muslims is to bury dead terrorists with a pickled pigs foot stuffed up their rectums..get Alfgores Al Jazeera TV network out to film the action. From what I understand of the religion such action nullifies the virgins and getting to pal around with Allah. Have posed this solution in many quarters with defeaning silence normally following. Political Correctness is what is killing us. Same train of thought which causes muslim terrorists captured on the battlefield to be read their Miranda Warnings. We are a silly nation. If somebody thinks this aint right. Kindly let me know why. Thanks.


@bigwheel Actually, something like that was done in the past. Government today won't admit it but Dr. Steve Pieczenik of "CIA fame" has alluded to such. He claims it was "effective". Israel has also allegedly used the "pork defense" According to radical jihadi's, if they are clean when they are martyred, they get 72 virgins. If they even so much as touch pork before they die, they will burn in hell forever.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Maine-Marine said:


> Captain Kirk dated a Green Chick - He was my hero


No, Pike had the green chick. the original kirk never had a green chick. The new kirk almost had a green chick but her room mate came home.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ralph Rotten said:


> No, Pike had the green chick. the original kirk never had a green chick. The new kirk almost had a green chick but her room mate came home.


Pike did end up with the green eyed blond, Vina, aka Susan Oliver.

The cage episode.


----------



## Slippy

Not to change the subject from James T Kirk and his exploits...

I Make a Motion that the moderator on duty to please change the title of this thread to "NO Bigotry on the Forum; only a couple of dipwads whomade false accusations then got butthurt when proven wrong so they scurried away like roaches when the lights came on"... or something like that. 

Anybody Second the Motion?


----------



## A Watchman

Aye.....I second.


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> Not to change the subject from James T Kirk and his exploits...
> 
> I Make a Motion that the moderator on duty to please change the title of this thread to "NO Bigotry on the Forum; only a couple of dipwads whomade false accusations then got butthurt when proven wrong so they scurried away like roaches when the lights came on"... or something like that.
> 
> Anybody Second the Motion?





A Watchman said:


> Aye.....I second.


All in favor reply AYE!
If not reply NAY!


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Not to change the subject from James T Kirk and his exploits...
> 
> I Make a Motion that the moderator on duty to please change the title of this thread to "NO Bigotry on the Forum; only a couple of dipwads whomade false accusations then got butthurt when proven wrong so they scurried away like roaches when the lights came on"... or something like that.
> 
> Anybody Second the Motion?


What are you going to do for me?


----------



## Urinal Cake

Aye, this thread should be dead already!


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Denton said:


> Yup, I agree with that.
> 
> The problem is Islam.


Case in point....

Reuters.com: Islamic State issues rules on sex slaves WASHINGTON | By Jonathan Landay, Warren Strobel and Phil Stewart

Islamic State theologians have issued an extremely detailed ruling on when "owners" of women enslaved by the extremist group can have sex with them, in an apparent bid to curb what they called violations in the treatment of captured females.

The ruling or fatwa has the force of law and appears to go beyond the Islamic State's previous known utterances on slavery, a leading Islamic State scholar said. It sheds new light on how the group is trying to reinterpret centuries-old teachings to justify the rape of women in the swaths of Syria and Iraq it controls.

For a U.S. government translation of the fatwa click here.

The fatwa was among a huge trove of documents captured by U.S. Special Operations Forces during a raid targeting a top Islamic State official in Syria in May. Reuters has reviewed the document, which has not been previously published, but couldn't independently confirm its authenticity.

Among the fatwa's injunctions are bans on a father and son having sex with the same female slave; and the owner of a mother and daughter having sex with both. Joint owners of a female captive are similarly enjoined from intercourse because she is viewed as "part of a joint ownership."

The United Nations and human rights groups have accused the Islamic State of the systematic abduction and rape of thousands of women and girls as young as 12, especially members of the Yazidi minority in northern Iraq. Many have been given to fighters as a reward or sold as sex slaves.

Far from trying to conceal the practice, Islamic State has boasted about it and established a department of "war spoils" to manage slavery. Reuters reported on the existence of the department on Monday.

In an April report, Human Rights Watch interviewed 20 female escapees who recounted how Islamic State fighters separated young women and girls from men and boys and older women. They were moved "in an organised and methodical fashion to various places in Iraq and Syria." They were then sold or given as gifts and repeatedly raped or subjected to sexual violence.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

tinkerhell said:


> Am I the only to notice racist bigoted comments on this website?
> 
> I was wondering if I'm the only to be offended by it?
> 
> Edit: after reading Denton's post, I'd like to change my choice of word from offended to digusted and worried that someone might think I am the same.





txmarine6531 said:


> I guess I haven't seen any. Unless you're talking about the goat humpers.


Hahahahaha...that didn't take long, i made it to the 2nd sentence of the 1st response before cracking up...the goat humpers lol


----------



## txmarine6531

Slippy said:


> All in favor reply AYE!
> If not reply NAY!


Aye. Kirk is the best Captain of the Enterprise. Picard is French. Pike didn't last long. Archer wasn't too bad, I'll put him in 2nd place. And he had the hottest Vulcan and comms officer of all time.


----------



## hawgrider

IBTL


----------



## alterego

GrumpyBiker said:


> Case in point....
> 
> Reuters.com: Islamic State issues rules on sex slaves WASHINGTON | By Jonathan Landay, Warren Strobel and Phil Stewart
> 
> Islamic State theologians have issued an extremely detailed ruling on when "owners" of women enslaved by the extremist group can have sex with them, in an apparent bid to curb what they called violations in the treatment of captured females.
> 
> The ruling or fatwa has the force of law and appears to go beyond the Islamic State's previous known utterances on slavery, a leading Islamic State scholar said. It sheds new light on how the group is trying to reinterpret centuries-old teachings to justify the rape of women in the swaths of Syria and Iraq it controls.
> 
> For a U.S. government translation of the fatwa click here.
> 
> The fatwa was among a huge trove of documents captured by U.S. Special Operations Forces during a raid targeting a top Islamic State official in Syria in May. Reuters has reviewed the document, which has not been previously published, but couldn't independently confirm its authenticity.
> 
> Among the fatwa's injunctions are bans on a father and son having sex with the same female slave; and the owner of a mother and daughter having sex with both. Joint owners of a female captive are similarly enjoined from intercourse because she is viewed as "part of a joint ownership."
> 
> The United Nations and human rights groups have accused the Islamic State of the systematic abduction and rape of thousands of women and girls as young as 12, especially members of the Yazidi minority in northern Iraq. Many have been given to fighters as a reward or sold as sex slaves.
> 
> Far from trying to conceal the practice, Islamic State has boasted about it and established a department of "war spoils" to manage slavery. Reuters reported on the existence of the department on Monday.
> 
> In an April report, Human Rights Watch interviewed 20 female escapees who recounted how Islamic State fighters separated young women and girls from men and boys and older women. They were moved "in an organised and methodical fashion to various places in Iraq and Syria." They were then sold or given as gifts and repeatedly raped or subjected to sexual violence.


Our rules of engagement are more stringent than their guide lines for sex slaves. When I become supreme chancellor I will institute new rules of engagement that are easier for our soldiers to be victorious.


----------



## tinkerhell

Reminds me of a joke.

What do you call a racist ******* prepper that has pigs and sheep?

Bisexual.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Careful, you're sounding more & more like a Troll ...


----------



## Smitty901

We know what he is. But that is the difference. We can handle other views. Liberals can not.


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> Reminds me of a joke.
> 
> What do you call a racist ******* prepper that has pigs and sheep?
> 
> Bisexual.


That's funny!

It's the same for, "What do you call a Muslim who owns pigs and sheep?"


----------



## hawgrider

tinkerhell said:


> Reminds me of a joke.
> 
> What do you call a racist ******* prepper that has pigs and sheep?
> 
> Bisexual.


----------



## bigwheel

I know a bigamist in Montana is called a Shepherd.


----------



## Targetshooter

Slippy said:


> Not to change the subject from James T Kirk and his exploits...
> 
> I Make a Motion that the moderator on duty to please change the title of this thread to "NO Bigotry on the Forum; only a couple of dipwads whomade false accusations then got butthurt when proven wrong so they scurried away like roaches when the lights came on"... or something like that.
> 
> Anybody Second the Motion?


 I agree 100% all the way


----------



## Denton

Naw, I won't do that. I'll tell you why.

I am a huge fan of the notion of freedom of speech. Contrary to today's errant thinking of it, it is not so that vulgar people can spew filth onto everyone else. Freedom of speech means we can say what we think, point out what we think is wrong and commend those things we think are right. Without the ability to speak freely, we are only a step away from being told how to think and then, forced to think how others want us to think.

If all goes well and enough people are able to continue exercising critical thinking, the truth will prevail It doesn't always work out that way, but such is the way of freedom of choice.

Thoughts are shared through this "speech." Discussion helps sort things out, but at the end of the day, you have to choose if the title is correct or not.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Naw, I won't do that. I'll tell you why.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the notion of freedom of speech. Contrary to today's errant thinking of it, it is not so that vulgar people can spew filth onto everyone else. Freedom of speech means we can say what we think, point out what we think is wrong and commend those things we think are right. Without the ability to speak freely, we are only a step away from being told how to think and then, forced to think how others want us to think.
> 
> If all goes well and enough people are able to continue exercising critical thinking, the truth will prevail It doesn't always work out that way, but such is the way of freedom of choice.
> 
> Thoughts are shared through this "speech." Discussion helps sort things out, but at the end of the day, you have to choose if the title is correct or not.


Drats, foiled again.:stick:


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Drats, foiled again.:stick:


Count your blessings....this time you managed to not get locked up in the PF basement.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Count your blessings....this time you managed to not get locked up in the PF basement.


I like the basement...Mish visits and throws popcorn into my mouth. Sometimes she substitutes a small pebble so you have to be on your toes.


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> Naw, I won't do that. I'll tell you why.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the notion of freedom of speech. Contrary to today's errant thinking of it, it is not so that vulgar people can spew filth onto everyone else. Freedom of speech means we can say what we think, point out what we think is wrong and commend those things we think are right. Without the ability to speak freely, we are only a step away from being told how to think and then, forced to think how others want us to think.
> 
> If all goes well and enough people are able to continue exercising critical thinking, the truth will prevail It doesn't always work out that way, but such is the way of freedom of choice.
> 
> Thoughts are shared through this "speech." Discussion helps sort things out, but at the end of the day, you have to choose if the title is correct or not.


I agree one hundred percent. There is a real interesting old Book which claims there is a direct link between the content of a person's heart and the words which come out of their mouth..assuming by extension that could also apply to fingers and keyboards. So by inflicting the libtard standard operating procedure of trying to quell dissent by making folks shut up..that strategy would seem to preclude any chance of changing a mind/heart to a more rational view on weighty issues. But..since most libtards haven't read the Book..they dont know about good strategies like that. Good point.


----------



## stillacitizen2

First of all, it's called Freedom of Association. It is our "right", to discriminate. When I say discriminate, I mean the ability to choose, in our personal lives, privately owned businesses and private affairs, who we associate with, or do not associate with, based on whatever reason we choose. Or no reason at all. We currently live in a society where we have been forced, by the government no less, to be tolerant and accepting of everything and everyone, under penalty of law if we do not. And from the cesspool I'm looking at, that little liberal idea hasn't worked out quite as planned. 

As a human being, I am allowed to think, feel and express, anything about you I don't like. Whether it be your religion, your color, your gender, sexual preference/orientation/gender identity, your Alma Mater or the car you drive. If you find that "offensive", "bigoted" or are caused great anxiety by that, I don't really care. It is an opinion, that I am allowed to have and express under the 1st Amendment, and there is nothing you can do it about it. If I don't want you in my club, too bad. Until it is publicly funded, or opened as a public entity for all to use, you have no choice in the matter. 

However, regardless what I think of you based on said religion, color, gender, sexual preference/orientation/gender identity, Alma Mater or car you drive, I cannot infringe on YOUR rights as a fellow human being, or act maliciously against you, impede or otherwise hinder your progress, or assault, harass, threaten, intimidate or cause you fear or apprehension regarding your safety and welfare, because THAT, is called Racism (loosely applied of course, I mean "Muslim" isn't a race, nor or homosexuals, but you get the drift). There is a difference. And if you need to ask the question you did, you should learn that difference. Hopefully this helped. 

That said, I find Liberalism and Islam equally dangerous and repugnant. I am 1/4 Syrian descent, with Great-Great Grandparents who were Muslim. Therefore, I can speak of these disgusting creatures of the sand in any manner I choose. If you're offended by that, oh well. At least I didn't talk about Newport Menthol's, Grape Drank and Twerking. That by the way, was what being "bigoted" sounds like. According to you...


----------



## tinkerhell

Denton said:


> Naw, I won't do that. I'll tell you why.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the notion of freedom of speech. Contrary to today's errant thinking of it, it is not so that vulgar people can spew filth onto everyone else. Freedom of speech means we can say what we think, point out what we think is wrong and commend those things we think are right. Without the ability to speak freely, we are only a step away from being told how to think and then, forced to think how others want us to think.
> 
> If all goes well and enough people are able to continue exercising critical thinking, the truth will prevail It doesn't always work out that way, but such is the way of freedom of choice.
> 
> Thoughts are shared through this "speech." Discussion helps sort things out, but at the end of the day, you have to choose if the title is correct or not.


Another example why I have turned against this forum and its moderator.

The "goat bumper" comment flies under the his radar, he even considers it critical thinking.

but my comment about pigs and sheep is a spewing of filth

I agree, this discussion has helped me sort things out. I have a much better idea of who I'm associating with. There are too many other websites out there for me to want to participate in another beans and bullets thread with a bunch of bigots.


----------



## A Watchman

tinkerhell said:


> Another example why I have turned against this forum and its moderator.
> 
> The "goat bumper" comment flies under the his radar, he even considers it critical thinking.
> 
> but my comment about pigs and sheep is a spewing of filth
> 
> I agree, this discussion has helped me sort things out. I have a much better idea of who I'm associating with. There are too many other websites out there for me to want to participate in another beans and bullets thread with a bunch of bigots.


As you have stated in previous days....yet you stay here...... and we welcome you here (we all don't always see eye to eye).

Have a great New Year Tinker!


----------



## SOCOM42

tinkerhell said:


> Another example why I have turned against this forum and its moderator.
> 
> The "goat bumper" comment flies under the his radar, he even considers it critical thinking.


Denton in my opinion is the sharpest, informed, fair and level headed moderators on this forum.

You tink , have at every opportunity attempted to slap every member who has posted something you did not like, including me.

Most people here express their opinion, feelings in a civil manner, There are things that go against my position, I don't whine like you do.

You act like the muzslimes, offended by every word that does not praise allahole.

What is wrong with "goat humper"? NOTHING!!! As a matter of fact it is an accurate description.

The problem is you are offended.

If you think you would survive a major SHTF with your approach, you better look again.

NO ONE has to stay here and be abused by things not even directed at them, EVERYONE can leave or ignore certain threads.

SOME prefer to be offended by others opinions, so they can whine about them, classic example of a libtard.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> I like the basement...Mish visits and throws popcorn into my mouth. Sometimes she substitutes a small pebble so you have to be on your toes.


Be careful!!! You know what happens in the basement, stays in the basement!! I'm afraid you might have said too much already.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I like the basement...Mish visits and throws popcorn into my mouth. Sometimes she substitutes a small pebble so you have to be on your toes.


Does Mish visit you in the basement wearing leather and carrying a whip? :shock:


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Does Mish visit you in the basement wearing leather and carrying a whip? :shock:


If Slippy reads this and does not grin and drool at the same time .......I will never post again!


----------



## Mish

Be careful if you watch the video...LOT'S of naughty words. hehe
******* Dixon White Calls Out White America In Viral Video


----------



## hawgrider

26 pages of who gives a rats ass!


----------



## Mish

hawgrider said:


> 26 pages of who gives a rats ass!


Happy New Year to you , too!!


----------



## hawgrider

Mish said:


> Happy New Year to you , too!!


At least I am consistent from one year to the next.


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> Another example why I have turned against this forum and its moderator.
> 
> The "goat bumper" comment flies under the his radar, he even considers it critical thinking.
> 
> but my comment about pigs and sheep is a spewing of filth
> 
> I agree, this discussion has helped me sort things out. I have a much better idea of who I'm associating with. There are too many other websites out there for me to want to participate in another beans and bullets thread with a bunch of bigots.


Stop being a bigot! I'm offended at your blatant bigotry you bigoted bigot hater!!!

P. S. Why is this thread still going?


----------



## Slippy

I seriously doubt that Tinkerhell has ever witnessed true Bigotry and Racism;

Haiti in the 19th Century and the attempted extermination killing of White French Creoles

The Bolsheviks killing an estimated 500,000 Cossacks in 1919

The Imperial Japanese Army killing MILLIONS of Chinese

The Chinese all but eliminating Tibetans

Over a million Tutsie's by the Rwandans

Stalin killing millions of Ukranians

Nazi Germany and the Jews

Idi Amin killing nearly EVERY ethnic Asian and Indian in Uganda

The Commie Kmerh Rouge in Cambodia in the 60's and 70's

Croatians, Bosnians and Serbians in the 90's

Just to name a few. Tinker don't know shit about shit.


----------



## SOCOM42

Right on slip,

Here the whiners are at it again, Cargill fired 190 muzslimes from their meat processing plant.

Appears that the goat humpers are not happy with their prayer accommodations. 

These goat humpers think it is OK to shut down a production line to accommodate them.

They did a walkout and got axed after three days.

Why the hell don't they go back to the horn of Africa and do what they do best, pirate ships and pray to allahole.


----------



## UNO

Prepared One said:


> Does Mish visit you in the basement wearing leather and carrying a whip? :shock:


Read the first couple posts, skipped to the end.... My, how this thread has evolved.

Well done! :77:


----------



## Arklatex

Mish said:


> Be careful if you watch the video...LOT'S of naughty words. hehe
> ******* Dixon White Calls Out White America In Viral Video


This dudes chock fulla apologist horsepuckey... I would take pleasure in smacking him upside the head with at least a 2 pound sledge. Preferably a 4 pound long handler since he's a biggun. I've fought enough ******** to know what it takes . After I knock him out I will pack him in a crate and ship him to Detroit or Chicago sos he can figger out what racism is and other such life lessons. He's been insulated in Whiteville long enough...

Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42

At least the muzslimes won't get near white, another porker like m moor, suffering from white guilt.

With no cloths on both would be mistaken for on the hoof Jimmy Dean products.

You know how those GOAT HUMPERS hate pork and porkers.

Slippy would have to make a pike out of a telephone pole to support the gross tonnage.


----------



## tinkerhell

Slippy said:


> I seriously doubt that Tinkerhell has ever witnessed true Bigotry and Racism;
> 
> Haiti in the 19th Century and the attempted extermination killing of White French Creoles
> 
> The Bolsheviks killing an estimated 500,000 Cossacks in 1919
> 
> The Imperial Japanese Army killing MILLIONS of Chinese
> 
> The Chinese all but eliminating Tibetans
> 
> Over a million Tutsie's by the Rwandans
> 
> Stalin killing millions of Ukranians
> 
> Nazi Germany and the Jews
> 
> Idi Amin killing nearly EVERY ethnic Asian and Indian in Uganda
> 
> The Commie Kmerh Rouge in Cambodia in the 60's and 70's
> 
> Croatians, Bosnians and Serbians in the 90's
> 
> Just to name a few. Tinker don't know shit about shit.


Wow. You sure do get around. Clearly you are the only person to have experienced at this bigotry.


----------



## bigwheel

Slippy said:


> I seriously doubt that Tinkerhell has ever witnessed true Bigotry and Racism;
> 
> Haiti in the 19th Century and the attempted extermination killing of White French Creoles
> 
> The Bolsheviks killing an estimated 500,000 Cossacks in 1919
> 
> The Imperial Japanese Army killing MILLIONS of Chinese
> 
> The Chinese all but eliminating Tibetans
> 
> Over a million Tutsie's by the Rwandans
> 
> Stalin killing millions of Ukranians
> 
> Nazi Germany and the Jews
> 
> Idi Amin killing nearly EVERY ethnic Asian and Indian in Uganda
> 
> The Commie Kmerh Rouge in Cambodia in the 60's and 70's
> 
> Croatians, Bosnians and Serbians in the 90's
> 
> Just to name a few. Tinker don't know shit about shit.


To name one other..let us not forget the Turkish goat humper's genocide on millions of Christian Armenians. Some of the sleazy stuff them sub humans did could make a grown man puke. 
The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century: Armenians in Turkey: 1915-18


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> Wow. You sure do get around. Clearly you are the only person to have experienced at this bigotry.


#slippylivesmatter


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> Wow. You sure do get around. Clearly you are the only person to have experienced at this bigotry.


First: Sentence structure is important to communicating your message.

B: Bigotry and Racism is rampant in most of the world. Your attacks against the US show your ignorance and stupidity. Check out Mauritania if you want to see real racism and hatred. The ruling class of this country has enslaved hundreds of thousands of its population and commits blatant acts of evil on them.

You'd be wise to do some research on Slavery in the World. You wouldn't be so quick to point an incorrect finger at the US. If you were nearby I'd slap the crap out of you for being such a pus, liar and idiot.

You would be a better man after that. This, I shit you not.


----------



## Moonshinedave

This post should've died before page two. Something about feeding the troll comes to mind.


----------



## UNO

Slippy said:


> You would be a better man after that. This, I shit you not.


Not to add to Tink's psychopathy and no offense intended whatsoever to women (since according to this thread we should be overly sensitive yahoos), but I was sure that this person was a woman. But hey, maybe she would still be a better man after that.


----------



## Slippy

Moonshinedave said:


> This post should've died before page two. Something about feeding the troll comes to mind.


You are right dave.

I apologize for being mean to tinkerhell.

But I stand by my position.


----------



## Slippy

UNO said:


> Not to add to Tink's psychopathy and no offense intended whatsoever to women (since according to this thread we should be overly sensitive yahoos), but I was sure that this person was a woman. But hey, maybe she would still be a better man after that.


You are correct UNO,
Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Denton

You know, I do believe Dave has a point.

Wrap up your last comments as I believe this thread should close before day 2 of the new year.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well it does appear that some whiney liberals are masochist.

It is like beating a dead horse, some never will get it, especially those who did not grow up in this country, before the libtard take over in the 60's.

I don't like the idea of some politician telling me what I should believe, who I should associate with, what I can or cannot have, Screw PC and all those who pedal it.


----------



## Deebo

Phoooeyyyyy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My final comments are thus:
1. Everyone, even bleeding heart liberals, are bigots. Even though they will never admit it. It is simply a part of the human condition.
2. Everyone also is racist to an extent. Some more than others. Again, it is part of being human, to associate with your own tribe and distrust those of other tribes.


----------



## Deebo

Well spoken my friend. 
I admit to being a racist bigot. 
I am what I am....


----------



## gambit

unlike the zombies in walking dead this thread cant stay dead 
and yes this is thread is now just simply :deadhorse:
now lest all go hold hands and sing kumbaya around the bonfire and roast marshmallows :shock:
i just wanted to play with the emotes :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## SOCOM42

I started out neither being a bigot or a racist.

Negative events starting in the late 50's early 60's caused me to have shifting opinions on many fronts.

As decades passed, those shifting opinions waxed into what I believe today, they were re-enforced dozens if not hundreds of times.

Today I am an equal opportunity bigot/racist, I don't like anybody, some even less.


----------



## Slippy

If someone sticks a fork in my eye, I shall hate them. Not because of the color of their skin or their religion or their creed; BUT BECAUSE HE STUCK A FREAKIN' FORK IN MY EYE!

That's all I have to say about this.


----------



## Denton

I feel sorry for those who hate on the basis of color. For the matter, I feel sorry for anyone who is hung up on color in any way.

As far as ideologies or religions, I have the brain that allows me to discern the good from the indifferent from the downright destructive.

As far as humans, I judge them on their words, actions and the ideologies to which they claim to adhere. I expect others to do the same with me.

And with that...


----------

